# Aberdeen-Angus, 8th+9th October - West Coast



## Grauditt

(Aberdeen-Angus a.k.a. Scottish Meat :wink:  )

After a certain amount of peer pressure :roll: I've finally put my fingers to the keyboard and got this thread off the ground :-*

Suggestions for the next meet have varied from day trips to the Mull of Kintyre to a weekend stay on the Isle of Skye 8) Can those who are interested please deposit your thoughts in this thread and if you have any accomodation recommendations then they would be most welcome 

The preferred date for the event is the weekend of *8th and 9th October.* If you are new to the forum or have never attended a meet before then you are most welcome to contribute to ideas, suggestions and/or hopefully attend the meet itself 

Looking forward to meeting y'all again and hopefully some MORE new faces


----------



## davidg

Looking ok for us   no pressure   :wink: ,,, some accommodation recommendation needed from you locals up there


----------



## saint

Am biased so I gotta say Mull Of Kintyre - long sandy beaches - day trip to Islay for a whisky tour or if not a tour around one of the best distilleries in the world, Springbank - golf at Machrihanish - return trip via Arran - wee things like that.










Accomodation - Campbeltown - plenty of nice places to say - Seafield Hotel ( am sure I could arrange a special deal there) stuff like that.

All makes for an interesting TT Forum meet.

Also on way down stop at Loch Fyne for lunch...........................................................yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MonTheFish

wifey works on a saturday but I'm still up for shooting up the saturday night / sunday. Anywhere suits me really as long as its got some roads that makes the car 'jump' (kids request)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Me too, I'll be there to offer some brand dilution again, also guide in the lost and wayward 

Really want to scoot up to Skye. So, anyone else fancy an extended trip...another couple of days beyond the Saturday and Sunday?

Mon, I'm sure your childrens request will be be met 

Jackie x


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> also guide in the lost and wayward


  :?: [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif]

I'm up for our excursion. Hmmmm, I'm supposed to be working on the Saturday but now I know the date, I can see a days' holiday coming  .

Hev x

PS. we can use my Sat Nav if you like  :lol:


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> also guide in the lost and wayward
> 
> 
> 
> :?: [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif]
> 
> Hev x
> 
> PS. we can use my Sat Nav if you like  :lol:
Click to expand...

NOOOOOOO use my new road angel sat nav with blackspot warning :lol: :lol: :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> also guide in the lost and wayward
> 
> 
> 
> :?: [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif]
> 
> Hev x
> 
> PS. we can use my Sat Nav if you like  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOOOOOOO use my new road angel sat nav with blackspot warning :lol: :lol: :lol:  :wink:
Click to expand...

WOW!!!!! you mean it can tell when I'm gonna have a bad-skin day :roll: :wink: 

TTee hee

Hev x


----------



## jock

Both locations are good, though my personal preference is for Skye.

If you want a distillery there's Talisker to visit on Skye, which in my book is better than the medicinal flavoured stuff they produce on Islay. Also Skye offers good selection of accommodation and things to do and the opportunity of some beautiful scenery on the drive up and back

The down side (if you can call it that!) for our English cousins is that it's probably a longer drive.

Jock

8)


----------



## davidg

jock said:


> The down side (if you can call it that!) for our English cousins is that it's probably a longer drive.
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


Thanks that will only be 490 miles for us , nav says 9:03 hrs , can you come a bit south


----------



## jock

Dave

Noted, but I don't think you will find the Mull of Kintyre any easier to get to than Skye, albeit the distance may be shorter. What about Arran - or Seamill Hydro in Ayrshire, where we can prabably negotiate a group accommodation deal and travel across to Arran on Sunday if the fancy takes us?

Jock 8)


----------



## saint

Arran on to Kintyre which would lead in a large circle


----------



## davidg

jock said:


> Dave
> 
> Noted, but I don't think you will find the Mull of Kintyre any easier to get to than Skye, albeit the distance may be shorter. What about Arran - or Seamill Hydro in Ayrshire, where we can prabably negotiate a group accommodation deal and travel across to Arran on Sunday if the fancy takes us?
> 
> Jock 8)


Up to you guys , but it is a bit closer 240mls , @ 3:5 hrs


----------



## missTTopless

Hi Guys.

Count me in wherever you decide to go. I will be going as Hevs co-driver
.........so no embarrasing non TT this time


----------



## slg

Oh no!  Two women trying to use sat-nav - will end up in John O'Groats!


----------



## saint

slg said:


> Oh no!  Two women trying to use sat-nav - will end up in John O'Groats!


Don't worry it's not the end of the Earth


----------



## Grauditt

Saint, is there any chance you can see what sort of 'deal' you can get from the Seafield Hotel in Campbeltown and if anyone knows of any suitable places to stay in Skye could someone else do the same pleeeze :wink:

I am guessing but I reckon we'll need the following :? 
2 or 3 rooms for the Friday night
5 or 6 rooms for the Saturday night
2 or 3 rooms for the Sunday night 
This is just speculation, could be more, could be less :?

Really needin' some help with this one folks if we're to get it off the ground. My work is becoming a tad obtrusive at the moment [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] and this is the first chance I've had to check on how this thread is coming along


----------



## Grauditt

Just had a web browse for places in Skye and found this ---> http://www.whiteheatherhotel.co.uk

Seems to be cheap and cheerful and looks clean  
I've emailed asking what rooms are availble for that weekend 

Anyone stayed there before :?


----------



## saint

I'll send off an email tomorrow - or if I am bored I'll pay them a visit over the weekend.


----------



## Grauditt

Got a reply from the [not so lucky] White Heather but they're full 

They've advised trying this place --> www.kylehotel.co.uk
Email sent :roll:

Anyone else out there got any recomendations, preferences or wanna give me a hand trying to find somewhere [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## BreTT

Well if you decide to go via Arran let me know - it is a great island and there is loads to see before heading off on the Clonaig ferry including Arran Aromatics Factory Shop, Arran Cheese factory shop, Lochranza Distillery, Lochranza Castle, the Lagg Inn at Kilmory, Brodick Castle, the twelve apostles at Catacol near Catacol Bay Hotel, the Boguile etc.

Just a BIG word of warning...the roads have many hidden dips which can catch out unwary motorists and it wouldn't be the first time that a bumper has been scraped or even lost on the roads. The island itself is a great drive and very pretty.

Hey, if you came over on the Friday night and had a stay over, I would meet you there! Maybe that's an incentive not to though....if you want to see some photos taken there, have a look at http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/226064

Photos TTIM0003 to TTIM0011 were taken on Arran, TTIM0013 to TTIM0021 were taken on Skye.


----------



## Buzz2k3

Graeme you have done it again you picked a date when im at work again!!!!
Eithe ryou dont want me there or you dont have a copy of my shift pattern!!
Cant beleive that I work 4 days on with 6 days off and this meet doesnt fall into the 6 days off -no wonder this will be the 3 rd missed meet


----------



## saint

Buzz2k3 said:


> Graeme you have done it again you picked a date when im at work again!!!!
> Eithe ryou dont want me there or you dont have a copy of my shift pattern!!
> Cant beleive that I work 4 days on with 6 days off and this meet doesnt fall into the 6 days off -no wonder this will be the 3 rd missed meet


Ever get the hint?


----------



## Grauditt

Buzz2k3 said:


> Graeme you have done it again you picked a date when im at work again!!!!
> Eithe ryou dont want me there or you dont have a copy of my shift pattern!!
> Cant beleive that I work 4 days on with 6 days off and this meet doesnt fall into the 6 days off -no wonder this will be the 3 rd missed meet


In the voice of Victor Meldrew..... I don't beleeeeve it! Bummer  
However I do remember asking for a copy of your shift pattern earlier on this year [smiley=deal2.gif] :roll: :lol:

Got a reply from the Kyle hotel....

*Many thanks for your enquiry, I am attaching a tarrif for groups which will explain what our terms are but below is the accommodation we actually will have available for three nights 7th, 8th,& 9th
October,
6 singles
9 twins
7 doubles
we also have a big car park to the rear of the hotel.*

The tarrif is Â£48 per person for one night including 3 course evening meal and cooked breakfast. Price drops to Â£45 for 2 or more nights 

Any joy with the Seafield Hotel yet Saint so we can do some comparisons.

What's everyone's thoughts so far :?:


----------



## MonTheFish

as long as I dont have to sleep in the car I'm easy.....

looking more like I'll be up with the wifey about lunchtime on saturday....and hanging round till sunday evening.


----------



## Buzz2k3

saint said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Graeme you have done it again you picked a date when im at work again!!!!
> Eithe ryou dont want me there or you dont have a copy of my shift pattern!!
> Cant beleive that I work 4 days on with 6 days off and this meet doesnt fall into the 6 days off -no wonder this will be the 3 rd missed meet
> 
> 
> 
> Ever get the hint?
Click to expand...

LOUD AND CLEAR!! :?


----------



## saint

Buzz2k3 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Graeme you have done it again you picked a date when im at work again!!!!
> Eithe ryou dont want me there or you dont have a copy of my shift pattern!!
> Cant beleive that I work 4 days on with 6 days off and this meet doesnt fall into the 6 days off -no wonder this will be the 3 rd missed meet
> 
> 
> 
> Ever get the hint?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOUD AND CLEAR!! :?
Click to expand...

Over and out :wink:


----------



## davidg

Grauditt said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Graeme you have done it again you picked a date when im at work again!!!!
> Eithe ryou dont want me there or you dont have a copy of my shift pattern!!
> Cant beleive that I work 4 days on with 6 days off and this meet doesnt fall into the 6 days off -no wonder this will be the 3 rd missed meet
> 
> 
> 
> In the voice of Victor Meldrew..... I don't beleeeeve it! Bummer
> However I do remember asking for a copy of your shift pattern earlier on this year [smiley=deal2.gif] :roll: :lol:
> 
> Got a reply from the Kyle hotel....
> 
> *Many thanks for your enquiry, I am attaching a tarrif for groups which will explain what our terms are but below is the accommodation we actually will have available for three nights 7th, 8th,& 9th
> October,
> 6 singles
> 9 twins
> 7 doubles
> we also have a big car park to the rear of the hotel.*
> 
> The tarrif is Â£48 per person for one night including 3 course evening meal and cooked breakfast. Price drops to Â£45 for 2 or more nights
> 
> Any joy with the Seafield Hotel yet Saint so we can do some comparisons.
> 
> What's everyone's thoughts so far :?:
Click to expand...

The down side (if you can call it that!) for our English cousins is that it's probably a longer drive.

Jock

Thanks that will only be 490 miles for us , nav says 9:03 hrs , can you come a bit south 
_________________

As said 9hrs on sat , beer , sleep ,sun drive , beer sleep mon 9hrs home :? :? :?


----------



## A3DFU

I have a course on in M'cr that weekend   ....
.... but Ron might be there :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

ps: do I lend him A3DFU :? 
.
.
.
.
...
............
..
.
..
................................

I think not 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Too far for our English cousins 

It looks as though Davidg, Dani, SteveTT and Kit_Kat (7 or 8 people) will be travelling up from Lancashire / Cheshire areas - long enough drive on Saturday to reach central Scotland let alone travelling up to Skye. Bear in mind they'll all be returning Monday.

Too much driving with little time left for fun.

No I'm back from my travels, and with everyone's agreement, I'll see what deals I can sort for a hotel that's within easy striking distance for the long distance travellers.

Before the howl's of protest start - and I know we always seem to end up in Central Scotland; but, how about St Fillans again?
Drummond Hotel seemed quite nice, quiet place, nice setting, decent carparking and easy access to the West Coast / mountains for a drive around.

Thoughts? How many are up for it and I'll get to work.

If anyone fancies a trip further North after the weekend, Jackie and I will probably go on to Skye - good to have some company 

And Dani...go on, give Ron your car - or better still bring yourself and Ron up :wink:

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> And Dani...go on, give Ron your car - or better still bring yourself and Ron up :wink:
> 
> Dave


I'd love to come up David&Jackie, but my course has to take priority :? 
I'll see what I can do for the days after the course 

Oh, and I can't have hubby pinching A3DFU? :roll: I'll need rollerblades to move the iron vest around :wink: 

ps: glad you're back o.k. Dave :-*


----------



## Grauditt

I hadn't realised so many of our cousins were up for this meet.... maybe even more than us locals :roll:  The St Fillans or even Loch Fyne / Inverary areas would be perfectly suitable. I can certainly recommend the George Hotel in Inverary from the meet we had there back in January, excellent food, open wood burning fires and a great atmosphere 8) . I'm easy with wherever is decided but unfortunately don't have enough whitespace to organise everything so I don't mind if someone else wants to take over the reigns on this one 

Unfortunately, due to other commitments that weekend the best we can do at the moment is drive over Saturday and back home on Sunday :-|


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

No problem Graeme 

I know what you mean about work - that's me finished until next year  :wink:

I'll get this one going then - I'll also look at the Inverrary etc and get some details up soon.
I know shorter journey times will be appreciated by our English friends 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Orders being taken for fresh shot haggis - D and J, and anyone else, let me know what you want and I'll send the butcher on a hunt :wink:

D


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Orders being taken for fresh shot haggis - D and J, and anyone else, let me know what you want and I'll send the butcher on a hunt :wink:
> 
> D


Put us down for a brace of haggi


----------



## saint

Grauditt said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Graeme you have done it again you picked a date when im at work again!!!!
> Eithe ryou dont want me there or you dont have a copy of my shift pattern!!
> Cant beleive that I work 4 days on with 6 days off and this meet doesnt fall into the 6 days off -no wonder this will be the 3 rd missed meet
> 
> 
> 
> In the voice of Victor Meldrew..... I don't beleeeeve it! Bummer
> However I do remember asking for a copy of your shift pattern earlier on this year [smiley=deal2.gif] :roll: :lol:
> 
> Got a reply from the Kyle hotel....
> 
> *Many thanks for your enquiry, I am attaching a tarrif for groups which will explain what our terms are but below is the accommodation we actually will have available for three nights 7th, 8th,& 9th
> October,
> 6 singles
> 9 twins
> 7 doubles
> we also have a big car park to the rear of the hotel.*
> 
> The tarrif is Â£48 per person for one night including 3 course evening meal and cooked breakfast. Price drops to Â£45 for 2 or more nights
> 
> Any joy with the Seafield Hotel yet Saint so we can do some comparisons.
> 
> What's everyone's thoughts so far :?:
Click to expand...

Spoke to Seafield today - they are going to forward to me the availability etc tomorrow or Tuesday. Looks good though.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Too knackered - and too lazy to look back in the thread for the the Seafield....where is it?

Dave


----------



## Grauditt

A town named after you :wink:


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Too knackered - and too lazy to look back in the thread for the the Seafield....where is it?
> 
> Dave


Scotland :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Culen :? :? :? :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Here's the plan then -

Drummond Hotel http://www.thedrummondhotel.co.uk/

A bit of haggling and the rates are Â£31.50 per night per person Bed and Breakfast.

I've tentatively booked 8 rooms (more could be available if needed) A combination of doubles and twins, and there are a couple of "superior" upgrade rooms available for a small surcharge. Singles are available as well....just not sure how many need them!

Please make your bookings by phoning the hotel and quoting "Audi TT owners club" (Tel: 01764 685212)

Lovely looking hotel with good evening food available there, or at the Achray Hotel being a couple of minutes walk away.
The Drummond has even offered to lay on private dining facilities should Hev and Co decide to "mis-behave" 

Please bear in mind the rooms can only be held for a couple of days so make your bookings ASAP please...be good if you can post on here that you have done so so I can keep track of of numbers.

Edited to show correct email address which is : [email protected]

If you have booked using any email address other than the one above it will not be seen!!!

Dave


----------



## jock

Thanks Dave.

I have contacted the hotel and confirmed.

I suggest that it might be a good idea to have a TT Dinner on the Sat night (with the occasional glass or 2 for Jackie!). Will they give us a special deal for that too? Who's up for it?

Jock 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Thanks Jock 

The hotel sounds vey accomodating to our needs and I'm sure a "TT Dinner" could be arranged - does this mean those who own other marques will be consigned to the local chippy? 

Dave


----------



## jock

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Thanks Jock
> 
> The hotel sounds vey accomodating to our needs and I'm sure a "TT Dinner" could be arranged - does this mean those who own other marques will be consigned to the local chippy?
> 
> Dave


Naturally!!!!

Jock 8)


----------



## saint

Seafield have rooms available - but all depends on how many are required if at all.


----------



## jock

saint said:


> Seafield have rooms available - but all depends on how many are required if at all.


I think we have moved on from there Saint! I suggest we stick with the Drummond plan otherwise it becomes confusing and we might end up paying cancellation charges at one or the other location.

Jock 8)


----------



## saint

jock said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seafield have rooms available - but all depends on how many are required if at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have moved on from there Saint! I suggest we stick with the Drummond plan otherwise it becomes confusing and we might end up paying cancellation charges at one or the other location.
> 
> Jock 8)
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I thought. Atleast I know I'll be sleeping in my own bed that weekend


----------



## MonTheFish

I've got a room for saturday night...be up at some point in the morning....what time we meeting up at??


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Good man MTF....I'd guess rooms would be available from occupancy from around 11am. So anytime from then.

I wouldn't think the our Southern friends would arrive until about 2pm (setting off Saturday am)

Give me a little time to pull everyone together and I'll come up with a plan - of sorts 

Anyone else for a TT dinner as per Jocks suggestion - I'll see if I can persuade the hotels chef to knock up some mince and tatties for you TT owners - and something a little more special for the non TT owners :lol:

Dave


----------



## MonTheFish

put me and the wifey down for the dinner...I'm sure i can manage the 3 quid for a fish supper


----------



## BreTT

Oh well, pity the Arran side of the trip came to nothing, especially as we are going to be there that weekend. So unfortunately, there will be no hearse following the TT convoy this time either. :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

A shame indeed Bret. Arran sounds lovely - a consideration for a future event I'm sure.

The location was chosen with deference to the English contingent - easy to get to - and familiar for some. 
Also suits those Scottish members members working Saturday, allows a relatively easy trip to the location Sat evening.

We'll still get the opportunity for a scoot around some great scenery and roads. But more importantly, an opportunity for socialising which has been missing in previous events...good company, good food and drink in a good hotel is a worthy compromise I'd hope.

Jackie x


----------



## BreTT

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> But more importantly, an opportunity for socialising which has been missing in previous events...good company, good food and drink in a good hotel is a worthy compromise I'd hope.
> 
> Jackie x


Where do I sign up? Will there be a bowl on the table for the car keys too?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

BreTT said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> But more importantly, an opportunity for socialising which has been missing in previous events...good company, good food and drink in a good hotel is a worthy compromise I'd hope.
> 
> Jackie x
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I sign up? Will there be a bowl on the table for the car keys too?
Click to expand...

I can't speak for others...but my keys won't be in the bowl. If I spot Dave's keys there will be trouble 

Jx


----------



## slg

Anyone fancy 9 holes of golf at St Fillans on the Sunday morning? (or is that a silly question!)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

slg said:


> Anyone fancy 9 holes of golf at St Fillans on the Sunday morning? (or is that a silly question!)


After Saturday night I assume you mean crazy golf? :wink: :lol:

Are you coming up and staying Saturday night?

Jackie x


----------



## slg

Will try to get the kids looked after for the weekend - got to find out if my parents are in the country at the time!

Can't imagine you all having too much to drink on a Saturday night though :roll: Should manage the golf no bother


----------



## BreTT

If for any reason we don't end up going to Arran (and I should know by the end of the week), I'd certainly be up for a game of golf - even if I can only manage to come up on the day....any excuse eh?!


----------



## BreTT

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> But more importantly, an opportunity for socialising which has been missing in previous events...good company, good food and drink in a good hotel is a worthy compromise I'd hope.
> 
> Jackie x
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I sign up? Will there be a bowl on the table for the car keys too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't speak for others...but my keys won't be in the bowl. If I spot Dave's keys there will be trouble
> 
> Jx
Click to expand...

 :roll:


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> But more importantly, an opportunity for socialising which has been missing in previous events...good company, good food and drink in a good hotel is a worthy compromise I'd hope.
> 
> Jackie x
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I sign up? Will there be a bowl on the table for the car keys too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't speak for others...but my keys won't be in the bowl. If I spot Dave's keys there will be trouble
> 
> Jx
Click to expand...

Yeh a load of Audi keys with TT keyrings [all looking the same ] and a key with a shiny " S" in the bowl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: wonder who has not got a TT then


----------



## Steve-TT

Good to see that this meeting is getting off to a good start, im unsure at the moment whether we can attend this one, but will confirm this asap.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## davidg

Done room booked see you all soon          [smiley=cheers.gif] 80'/ [ how do you do a old shilling sign ,,,,,,,,,]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davidg said:


> Done room booked see you all soon          [smiley=cheers.gif] 80'/ [ how do you do a old shilling sign ,,,,,,,,,]


Well done  
Ron's booked, Sue is going to "manipulate" Barry's diary - just need to persuade Steve and Nita!

Dave


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done room booked see you all soon          [smiley=cheers.gif] 80'/ [ how do you do a old shilling sign ,,,,,,,,,]
> 
> 
> 
> Well done
> Ron's booked, Sue is going to "manipulate" Barry's diary - just need to persuade Steve and Nita!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Have been texting Steve all afternoon with haggis, beer , drive , weekend off his DIY , i think he will come along now     :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Hi,

I tried to book the hotel by E-Mail..failed ! They are now [email protected] and they said they can't get Mail from their old AOL account. Fortunately they didn't change the 'phone number (yet). So I booked my room snail mail

Ron (Mr. Dani).


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

A3DFU said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried to book the hotel by E-Mail..failed ! They are now [email protected] and they said they can't get Mail from their old AOL account. Fortunately they didn't change the 'phone number (yet). So I booked my room snail mail
> 
> Ron (Mr. Dani).


Thanks for the heads up  - Ron rang Dave this morning while he was in Glasgow.

I'll ammend the hotel details on page 3

And I do believe Steve and Nita are now coming 8)

Jackie x

Dave


----------



## davidg

OK Who is up for a cruise sat morn ?     , Steve,Ron, Kittkat , us 8) 8) 8) 8) any more


----------



## Grauditt

Cheers for getting this one of the ground Dave. Sarah and I will be able to come along on Saturday night and scoot off again on Sunday. If I'm lucky I'll be able to squeeze in some golf in the morning too 

Musta getta ma rooma bookeda quicka though, I counta 7 already


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Grauditt said:


> Cheers for getting this one of the ground Dave. Sarah and I will be able to come along on Saturday night and scoot off again on Sunday. If I'm lucky I'll be able to squeeze in some golf in the morning too
> 
> Musta getta ma rooma bookeda quicka though, I counta 7 already


Better had! 
Spoke to Hev yesterday - think Hev and Gill have also booked.

I'll speak to hotel tomorrow and see if I can get a few more rooms held for a few days

Dave


----------



## saint

See next time..................... can it be a little further away PLEASE!!!!! ? :?


----------



## Buzz2k3

saint said:


> See next time..................... can it be a little further away PLEASE!!!!! ? :?


Is that so that YOU wont turn up AGAIN!!!!!!!!!! 8)

Does it really matter where it is ? You dont turn up anyway ,when some us who would like to cant :x (and say when we will we do)


----------



## saint

Buzz2k3 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> See next time..................... can it be a little further away PLEASE!!!!! ? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so that YOU wont turn up AGAIN!!!!!!!!!! 8)
> 
> Does it really matter where it is ? You dont turn up anyway ,when some us who would like to cant :x (and say when we will we do)
Click to expand...

Oh... oh.... oh.... I think I'll start using your excuse then...... :wink: To be brutally honest .... nah.... but to be not so honest there is no attraction to driving around an area where I've been in and around for the last 13 years. It's my office - and granted it is fairly central - but Scotland ain't big and have 4 sides as well as a middle. Then again I am one one.


----------



## Hev

Well that is missTTopless and I booked 

Hey, who else is booked for the hotel? When I was chatting to the hotel receptionist she said there was 14 rooms booked by us! (3 other rooms are booked by joe public) and there are only 30 rooms available  .



davidg said:


> OK Who is up for a cruise sat morn ?     , Steve,Ron, Kittkat , us 8) 8) 8) 8) any more


yup......count me and ma co-pilot in for this 8)

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

Mr and Mrs Grauditt have just booked one of the superior rooms  Perk of the job :wink:

Just got these pics from Craig & Denise (Ecurie Ecosse) from the last BBQ meet, enjoy 

How's the eyebrow growth coming along Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> Well that is missTTopless and I booked
> 
> Hey, who else is booked for the hotel? When I was chatting to the hotel receptionist she said there was 14 rooms booked by us! (3 other rooms are booked by joe public) and there are only 30 rooms available  .
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Who is up for a cruise sat morn ?     , Steve,Ron, Kittkat , us 8) 8) 8) 8) any more
> 
> 
> 
> yup......count me and ma co-pilot in for this 8)
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

14 rooms or 14 people - I wonder who!

Cruise - are you going to meet the Southerners on route? 
Could be best that you follow rather than lead in view of your navigational skills...remember the hotel is in St Fillans not Perth :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Grauditt

Forgot to say, to occupy ourselves on Saturday while we wait for the auld enemy, :roll: ahem I mean our English cousins to arrive, Craig has suggested doing a wee distillery tour followed by lunch at Glen Turret. Sounds good to me, what does everyone else think [smiley=cheers.gif]

He should be along soon with a route etc. 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

> Mr and Mrs Grauditt have just booked one of the superior rooms Perk of the job
> 
> Just got these pics from Craig & Denise (Ecurie Ecosse) from the last BBQ meet, enjoy
> 
> How's the eyebrow growth coming along Dave


Well I got the other room 

Eyebrows are returning; progressed from bald to stubble - a few more months, BBQ's withstanding, they should be fully restored :lol:

Small to price to pay for a quick start barbie 

D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Grauditt said:


> Forgot to say, to occupy ourselves on Saturday while we wait for the auld enemy, :roll: ahem I mean our English cousins to arrive, Craig has suggested doing a wee distillery tour followed by lunch at Glen Turret. Sounds good to me, what does everyone else think [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> He should be along soon with a route etc. 8)


Sounds good, though I'd expect our English friends would be up here for around 1pm if they're leaving at 9am.

Don't want them arriving to find we've all disappeared - J and I may stay at hotel to await their arrival and perhaps meet you all later?

Is Craig doing a route for Sunday? 
More than happy if he is - people only ever followed us out of curiousity when we arranged drives 

Dave


----------



## kiTTcaTT

Hi guy`s
Organised Barry`s dairy!!!! and the hotel is booked!

Really looking forward to it, lets home we have decent weather eh?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

kiTTcaTT said:


> Hi guy`s
> Organised Barry`s dairy!!!! and the hotel is booked!
> 
> Really looking forward to it, lets home we have decent weather eh?


Well done ...always sunny up here Sue 

Is that you and Barry?

See you soon!

Dave


----------



## Grauditt

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to say, to occupy ourselves on Saturday while we wait for the auld enemy, :roll: ahem I mean our English cousins to arrive, Craig has suggested doing a wee distillery tour followed by lunch at Glen Turret. Sounds good to me, what does everyone else think [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> He should be along soon with a route etc. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, though I'd expect our English friends would be up here for around 1pm if they're leaving at 9am.
> 
> Don't want them arriving to find we've all disappeared - J and I may stay at hotel to await their arrival and perhaps meet you all later?
> 
> Is Craig doing a route for Sunday?
> More than happy if he is - people only ever followed us out of curiousity when we arranged drives
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Right enough. Why don't we have lunch first then, say sometime between 1 and 3 or whenever everyone's together, followed by the whisky tour then head back to the hotel for drinks and dinner 

Craig isn't doing a route for Sunday because they're only able to stay during the day on Saturday then heading off. However if he volunteers one then I'll have it


----------



## Grauditt

kiTTcaTT said:


> Hi guy`s
> Organised Barry`s dairy!!!! and the hotel is booked!
> 
> Really looking forward to it, lets home we have decent weather eh?


Hi kiTTcaTT, yes please bring some good weather up with you we could do with it. The form on the weather in that area is glorious sunshine on Saturday followed by pi$$ing rain on Sunday :lol:


----------



## Grauditt

Get a wee taste of Glen Turret by visiting their website

http://www.famousgrouse.co.uk/experience/index.html


----------



## kiTTcaTT

davidg said:


> Done room booked see you all soon          [smiley=cheers.gif] 80'/ [ how do you do a old shilling sign ,,,,,,,,,]


Dave, I am having problems on e mail but will keep working on it so here is reply:

Yes we are now booked, Barry and myself. A cruise up would be great also Ron wants to cruise. Let us when and where. Really looking forward to it


----------



## kiTTcaTT

Grauditt said:


> kiTTcaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guy`s
> Organised Barry`s dairy!!!! and the hotel is booked!
> 
> Really looking forward to it, lets home we have decent weather eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi kiTTcaTT, yes please bring some good weather up with you we could do with it. The form on the weather in that area is glorious sunshine on Saturday followed by pi$$ing rain on Sunday :lol:
Click to expand...

We live in Edgworth, the sun is always wet in Edgworth but if you insist I will bring the wet sun for Sunday?


----------



## davidg

kiTTcaTT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done room booked see you all soon          [smiley=cheers.gif] 80'/ [ how do you do a old shilling sign ,,,,,,,,,]
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I am having problems on e mail but will keep working on it so here is reply:
> 
> Yes we are now booked, Barry and myself. A cruise up would be great also Ron wants to cruise. Let us when and where. Really looking forward to it
Click to expand...

Got your PM's sent you one back  As said M6 services or junction your call where do you want to meet ??


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> 14 rooms or 14 people - I wonder who!


14 rooms [smiley=thumbsup.gif], the more the merrier eh?



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Cruise - are you going to meet the Southerners on route?
> Could be best that you follow rather than lead in view of your navigational skills...remember the hotel is in St Fillans not Perth :wink:


Why not? I might have a better chance of getting there [smiley=vulcan.gif]

Hev x


----------



## kiTTcaTT

davidg said:


> kiTTcaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done room booked see you all soon          [smiley=cheers.gif] 80'/ [ how do you do a old shilling sign ,,,,,,,,,]
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I am having problems on e mail but will keep working on it so here is reply:
> 
> Yes we are now booked, Barry and myself. A cruise up would be great also Ron wants to cruise. Let us when and where. Really looking forward to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got your PM's sent you one back  As said M6 services or junction your call where do you want to meet ??
Click to expand...

Have asked Ron, he has some ideas on times and places, will let you know soon as, thanks


----------



## slg

That's us booked for the Saturday night 

Re the Glen Turret tour, how can we go there and "sample" the merchandise if we have to drive back :roll:


----------



## slg

Has there been any more suggestions on the meal for Saturday night?

We could have the Scottish version of a TT Dinner (without the horses & shopping) if the Hotel are able to put on something (not just for Hev  )

Would just be something to make it a bit more memorable seeing as there are going to be quite a few attending (gives an excuse to get the kilt out  )


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

slg said:


> Has there been any more suggestions on the meal for Saturday night?
> 
> We could have the Scottish version of a TT Dinner (without the horses & shopping) if the Hotel are able to put on something (not just for Hev  )
> 
> Would just be something to make it a bit more memorable seeing as there are going to be quite a few attending (gives an excuse to get the kilt out  )


The hotel has offered us private dining facilities if we need them - and yes, a dinner could be arranged.
Personally I'm not attracted to the idea of a "formal" dinner, I'd be just as happy choosing off the menu in casual dress...my thoughts only 

Anyway, not owning a TT I'm told I'll be banished to the local chippy - or invited to waiter for you all!

Of course, if you want to give your kilt an airing... I'm sure you'd be welcomed into the ineviatable girls corner  :wink:

Dave


----------



## slg

> or invited to waiter for you all!


At least the plates & cutlery would be sparkling 

It was just a thought, got carried away with reading other threads :wink:



> girls corner


 sounds good


----------



## jock

I wasn't thinking of a formal dinner but we will all have to eat on Saturday evening and I thought it would be a good idea to arrange to eat together at the Drummond. What does everyone else think?

I was also concerned that Hev might key in "local chippy" on her SatNav and drive off to viist an Aberdeen joinery business. And, we can't risk another B-B-Q because:

a. it's October; and
b. Steve hasn't yet managed to light the last one.

Jock 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Drummond will do fine...food, drink and a roof over my head. Be just like at home but without having to do dishes etc :wink:

Dave


----------



## Grauditt

jock said:


> I wasn't thinking of a formal dinner but we will all have to eat on Saturday evening and I thought it would be a good idea to arrange to eat together at the Drummond. What does everyone else think?
> 
> I was also concerned that Hev might key in "local chippy" on her SatNav and drive off to viist an Aberdeen joinery business. And, we can't risk another B-B-Q because:
> 
> a. it's October; and
> b. Steve hasn't yet managed to light the last one.
> 
> Jock 8)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Very good Jock.
I agree, the grub in the Drummond will do just braw[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

[smiley=toff.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> girls corner
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good
Click to expand...

The Powder Room doors will be open [smiley=gossip.gif]



jock said:


> I was also concerned that Hev might key in "local chippy" on her SatNav and drive off to viist an Aberdeen joinery business


but at least it will be via the scenic route 

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

slg said:


> Re the Glen Turret tour, how can we go there and "sample" the merchandise if we have to drive back :roll:


Not easy but if you want to enjoy yourself you'll have to hand the keys over to the other half......

[smiley=idea2.gif] Don't panic though, I've thought of everything....

Print this off and fill it out and make sure you both sign it.









:wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Just been contacted by the hotel - trying to work out who's who, using surnames you've booked under and forum user names...not easy!
I think (hope) I've managed to sort out who you all are.
Just can't see SteveTT or anyone from Wirral who's booked - Steve?
Will be a good idea to confirm that you are booked with hotel.

14 rooms haven't been booked by us! The 2nd receptionist has simply added those who booked to my initial block booking of 8 rooms.

At the moment our allocation of 8 rooms is used, however a couple of extra double rooms have been set aside.
If you're coming and haven't booked please get in now! It's important that you quote *Audi TT Owners Club* when making your booking.

Dinner - If we want to eat as a group the hotel has offered us the sun lounge as a "private" area - eat at around 8.30pm
When you registar you'll be asked to make your selection from the menu to give the chef a chance. 
Apparently Saturday is going to be a little busy, a Celiegh (sp) will going on ....what a treat for our English friends 

To be sure the accomodation is all sorted - please confirm with the hotel, speak to Jo if you can 

A Celeigh ?? Scottish disco dancing :wink:

Dave


----------



## saint

<whisper>

Celeidh

:wink:


----------



## MonTheFish

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> A Celeigh ?? Scottish disco dancing :wink:


I always thought it was a drinking session with added music


----------



## freegeek

Guys, I plan to head up on Sunday morning, what are the plans for then.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

saint said:


> <whisper>
> 
> Celeidh
> 
> :wink:


Quietly - thanks


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

MonTheFish said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Celeigh ?? Scottish disco dancing :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was a drinking session with added music
Click to expand...

You could be right


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

freegeek said:


> Guys, I plan to head up on Sunday morning, what are the plans for then.


Hi freegeek  nothing is cast in stone yet...but a trip to the West coast or up into the mountains seem the obvious choice.
Probably starting 10.30-11.00am - returning 6pm....depends on how many sore heads there are Sunday morning :wink: - all very flexible 

Look forward to meeting you!

Dave


----------



## Buzz2k3

saint said:


> <whisper>
> 
> Celeidh
> 
> :wink:


ceilidh even........................


----------



## saint

Buzz2k3 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> <whisper>
> 
> Celeidh
> 
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ceilidh even........................
Click to expand...

See...................... lmao


----------



## donny

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Celeigh ?? Scottish disco dancing :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was a drinking session with added music
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could be right
Click to expand...

Bunch of drinkers towards end of the session finding musical instruments and trying to continue the session with their own musical interpretation :?


----------



## Grauditt

Craig has emailed me details of a proposed whisky tour but given that most will be arriving around lunchtime on Saturday I donâ€™t think weâ€™ll be able to cram it all in so what does everyone think of thisâ€¦.

*Saturday 8th 13:00 Lunch at Glen Turret (a.k.a Famouse Grouse Experience). This will be the main meet point.*









Directions can be found by clicking here --> http://www.famousgrouse.co.uk/experience/starmap.html and downloading their map in pdf format.

Once weâ€™ve had lunch we could do the Famous Grouse Experience visitor tour as itâ€™s in the same place weâ€™re eating anyway 

Time permitting it may be possible to go for a mini-cruise somewhere before heading to the Drummond Hotel and checking in. We canâ€™t get into our rooms before 4pm anyway.

*Sunday 9th Silly Oâ€™Clock â€" 9 Holes at St Fillans Golf Course, whoâ€™s all up for this one *

10:30ish Whisky Tour Part 2 or a blast over to the West Coast â€" To be decided on Saturday night but lets stick to a 10:30ish start to enable others to join us who havenâ€™t stayed over.

Thoughts please


----------



## saint

Real whisky tour - you would need to head north or to Islay - whisky is just not whisky without that!! Would your best bet not be a trip around Dunkeld - Glenshee - Killiecrankie - BlairGowrie?

I could be up for a few wee hits & misses at St Fillans GC.


----------



## kiTTcaTT

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> kiTTcaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guy`s
> Organised Barry`s dairy!!!! and the hotel is booked!
> 
> Really looking forward to it, lets home we have decent weather eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Well done ...always sunny up here Sue
> 
> Is that you and Barry?
> 
> See you soon!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, great news Barry has another car for you to swissol on you rnext tour. He is buying MikeyB's TT. They sorted it out at the weekend. Not sure if he will have it in Scotland though but he is hooked for sure now   He is also on the forum now (ObiWan ) 8)


----------



## Grauditt

saint said:


> Real whisky tour - you would need to head north or to Islay - whisky is just not whisky without that!! Would your best bet not be a trip around Dunkeld - Glenshee - Killiecrankie - BlairGowrie?
> 
> I could be up for a few wee hits & misses at St Fillans GC.


 :roll: I'm well aware of what and where constitutes a *real *whisky tour but I'm just knocking this together to keep the visitors happy :wink:

It was SLG's suggestion to play golf on Sunday morning so hopefully he's still up fot it. Bret was also keen for a whack so hopefully we can get at least one fourball out there


----------



## Grauditt

kiTTcaTT said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiTTcaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guy`s
> Organised Barry`s dairy!!!! and the hotel is booked!
> 
> Really looking forward to it, lets home we have decent weather eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Well done ...always sunny up here Sue
> 
> Is that you and Barry?
> 
> See you soon!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, great news Barry has another car for you to swissol on you rnext tour. He is buying MikeyB's TT. They sorted it out at the weekend. Not sure if he will have it in Scotland though but he is hooked for sure now   He is also on the forum now (ObiWan ) 8)
Click to expand...

Is that you guys a two Tee Tee family now 8) Can't think of a better place to christen his first drive in it than coming up here


----------



## ObiWan

Grauditt said:


> kiTTcaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiTTcaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guy`s
> Organised Barry`s dairy!!!! and the hotel is booked!
> 
> Really looking forward to it, lets home we have decent weather eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Well done ...always sunny up here Sue
> 
> Is that you and Barry?
> 
> See you soon!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, great news Barry has another car for you to swissol on you rnext tour. He is buying MikeyB's TT. They sorted it out at the weekend. Not sure if he will have it in Scotland though but he is hooked for sure now   He is also on the forum now (ObiWan ) 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you guys a two Tee Tee family now 8) Can't think of a better place to christen his first drive in it than coming up here
Click to expand...

Yes, a two TT family, well the second one is still in the delivery room until next week getting some repair works done. If we have both ready it sounds like to good an invitation to turn down. We will not know for definate until middle of next week if it will be ready. We have everything crossed hoping


----------



## Grauditt

8)


----------



## jock

I simply posted this to keep the profile high!! For f**** sake what's happening. It's only 2 weeks away. and no posts for a week.

How many are attending and have we got an agreed plan for Sat and Sun?

Many thanks to Jac-in-the Box for getting things started,

Jock 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

It's all sorted out Jock...isn't it? :wink:

Saturday meet for the whisky visit - get booked in - drink, food, drink, dance, fall down and go to sleep. That's Saturday sorted :lol:

Sunday - crazy golf / brekky. 10.30am Out to the hills and West coast (Oban lunch) scoot around a bit more, back to hotel and then as per Saturday night? 

Monday go home 

Sunday route - St Fillans - Crianlarich - Tyndrum A82 to Glen Coe ( fast road / nice scenery / photo's) - Ballanchulish A828 to Connel then to Oban - A85 back to St Fillans. May change the Oban to St Fillans leg depending on weather - we'll see what the thoughts are 

How many? - loads! Last time I spoke to the hotel all 8 or 9 rooms that were held for us have been taken, 17/18 people for "stop overs" for Sat / Sun plus a few considering coming along Sunday...enough for a party 

D and Jxx


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

jock said:


> It's only 2 weeks away.
> 
> Jock 8)


Well, we're, and most others, are going next week...if you arrive in 2 weeks it'll all be over


----------



## Hev

Schedule for Saturday.......










followed by ............










then onto ...............










Then repeat on Sunday! 

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

That's it Hev - you've got the picture :roll: :lol:

Dave


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> Schedule for Saturday.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x


When did you dye you hair RED ,, looks like you at the back :wink: :wink:


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schedule for Saturday.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> When did you dye you hair RED ,, looks like you at the back :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

Can be arranged :lol: (that is me in disguise - technically I should be blonde for all those "moments" I have) 

Hev x


----------



## saint

I was going to say something - but then I realised I was lost and was about to post in the wrong forum......... ho hum. All this chilly air around meee napper is getting to me.


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> but then I realised I was lost


You can borrow my SatNav if you like :wink: 

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> then onto ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then repeat on Sunday!
> 
> Hev x


 :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## ObiWan

Hey we are still new to this, not sure what you lot are talking about half the time but me and kiTTcaTT are still coming. We are cruising up with davidg and Ron, that should be three TT's if Ron gets enough courage to have another go at getting Dani's keys.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Hey we are still new to this, not sure what you lot are talking about half the time but me and kiTTcaTT are still coming. We are cruising up with davidg and Ron, that should be three TT's if Ron gets enough courage to have another go at getting Dani's keys.


Just follow Davidg - hoping that Steve and Nita (SteveTT) will also be coming up with you 

Taking orders for real haggis...let me know how many 

Dave


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey we are still new to this, not sure what you lot are talking about half the time but me and kiTTcaTT are still coming. We are cruising up with davidg and Ron, that should be three TT's if Ron gets enough courage to have another go at getting Dani's keys.
> 
> 
> 
> Just follow Davidg - hoping that Steve and Nita (SteveTT) will also be coming up with you
> 
> Taking orders for real haggis...let me know how many
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I have emailed Tommy Walsh aka stevett no reply as yet :? :?

ps 
2x freshly shot Haggi for us


----------



## jock

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only 2 weeks away.
> 
> Jock 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we're, and most others, are going next week...if you arrive in 2 weeks it'll all be over
Click to expand...

Pity you didn't spot that on your first post, it would have had more effect!! Anyway, glad to note that I have woken a few people from their slumbers.

Jock 8)


----------



## davidg

Dave i will have 2x off these please ....










My 1st pic


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey we are still new to this, not sure what you lot are talking about half the time but me and kiTTcaTT are still coming. We are cruising up with davidg and Ron, that should be three TT's if Ron gets enough courage to have another go at getting Dani's keys.
> 
> 
> 
> Just follow Davidg - hoping that Steve and Nita (SteveTT) will also be coming up with you
> 
> Taking orders for real haggis...let me know how many
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

We are following davidg, leaving satnav in the box. KiTTcaTT wants to increase her haggis order to four if not to late?


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> Dave i will have 2x off these please ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st pic


Want that one!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave i will have 2x off these please ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st pic
> 
> 
> 
> Want that one!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

If he shot that it would be one less to bring


----------



## John C

saint said:


> I was going to say something - but then I realised I was lost and was about to post in the wrong forum......... ho hum. All this chilly air around meee napper is getting to me.


And it's only going to get worse, just make sure that A4 doesn't get any smaller :wink:

Sorry all I can't come to this one folks! (I am sure no one is bothered  )

I thought I would wish you all a fab trip. Remember to post lots of pics of you all in compromising positions! Enjoy

John


----------



## saint

jacTT225 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say something - but then I realised I was lost and was about to post in the wrong forum......... ho hum. All this chilly air around meee napper is getting to me.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's only going to get worse, just make sure that A4 doesn't get any smaller :wink:
> 
> Sorry all I can't come to this one folks! (I am sure no one is bothered  )
> 
> I thought I would wish you all a fab trip. Remember to post lots of pics of you all in compromising positions! Enjoy
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Yeah - a case of the incredible expanding/shrinking car....... or is it just ants in the old pants?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

jacTT225 said:


> Sorry all I can't come to this one folks! (I am sure no one is bothered  )
> 
> John


Shame John  I hoped you might make the Sunday, if not the whole weekend.

And of course we're "bothered" 

Jackie x


----------



## John C

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry all I can't come to this one folks! (I am sure no one is bothered  )
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Shame John  I hoped you might make the Sunday, if not the whole weekend.
> 
> And of course we're "bothered"
> 
> Jackie x
Click to expand...

Well - yeah but no but yeah but no but

_Might _be seeing a mate on Sunday and _might _be able to come along for a wee while. He is not a TT driver but he has said he likes mine in the past if that counts. I'll try and persuade him to get a TT before Sunday :roll: :lol:

I'll see how this week goes....

Cheers all

John

PS Cheers Jac [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :-*


----------



## BreTT

Still hoping to get up there for the golf....especially as my 14 year old hormonal niece from up north is coming to stay for the weekend (she met a boy from Glenrothes whilst on holiday and has suddenly realised we live nearby)...

Hey, I might even try escape on Saturday and sleep on someones floor....


----------



## Grauditt

I'm just home after a weekend away and looks like there's been a flurry of activity here :lol: Sunday stuff/tour sounds great J&D, I was up just north of there this weekend in the Corran/Ardgour area, had a wee blast out to Ardnamurchan Point  

BreTT, hope you can make it for the golf, haven't heard back from slg so not sure how many will be playing. I'll PM you my mobile number and you can give me a shout if you're gonna manage 

J&D, about the haggis, are you talking about at the Drummond? If so then put us down for a couple of large ones 

Is everyone ok with the 1 o'clock lunch at Glen Turret and if so do you want me to book it up or has that already been taken care of :?:

Cheer's all.
Graeme


----------



## MonTheFish

Grauditt said:


> Is everyone ok with the 1 o'clock lunch at Glen Turret and if so do you want me to book it up or has that already been taken care of :?:


put me + anna down for the lunch at 1....I think I'm meeting slg and coming up on a little glasgow mini cruise again


----------



## davidg

Not 100% 
We are leaving at 09:00 so we will phone J&D when we get up north ,,,,, well after last time 2hrs stopped on the mway :evil: :evil:


----------



## ObiWan

We will be arriving with davidg???


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Grauditt said:


> J&D, about the haggis, are you talking about at the Drummond? If so then put us down for a couple of large ones
> 
> Is everyone ok with the 1 o'clock lunch at Glen Turret and if so do you want me to book it up or has that already been taken care of :?:
> 
> Cheer's all.
> Graeme


Go ahead and book lunch at Glen Turret...Davidg and convoy, are going to stay in touch with us while they travel up. Hopefully they won't be delayed - I'll ring you if they are and make arrangements to catch up with you all .

Graeme - Haggis? You want me to bring you a haggis from Dundee to the Drummond!
I'm simply a variation of the "meals on wheels" service I provided for the last meet...this time "fastest haggis" in Scotland 

D and J xxx


----------



## Hev

MonTheFish said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone ok with the 1 o'clock lunch at Glen Turret and if so do you want me to book it up or has that already been taken care of :?:
> 
> 
> 
> put me + anna down for the lunch at 1....I think I'm meeting slg and coming up on a little glasgow mini cruise again
Click to expand...

Can missTTopless and I join your mini cruise (Stirling Serices again)? I promise not to be at the front this time :roll: ! (I'm giving SatNav the weekend off - might be less tempramental after a wee break 8).

add another 2 onto your lunch booking please Graeme 

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish

Hev said:


> Can missTTopless and I join your mini cruise (Stirling Serices again)? I promise not to be at the front this time :roll: ! (I'm giving SatNav the weekend off - might be less tempramental after a wee break 8).


Sounds fine to me...just give us a time and we'll meet you there.


----------



## Hev

MonTheFish said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can missTTopless and I join your mini cruise (Stirling Serices again)? I promise not to be at the front this time :roll: ! (I'm giving SatNav the weekend off - might be less tempramental after a wee break 8).
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds fine to me...just give us a time and we'll meet you there.
Click to expand...

12 O'clock at the services? Dunno if Jock might be up for this again :?

Hev x


----------



## slg

Sorry but we might not make the weekend now  , had to take Wendy to A&E this morning @ 10am - got a bed @ 4pm & when I left tonight she was getting an IV drip with antibiotics & morphine.  Don't know when she will get out or if she will be well enough to go away for the weekend.

Need a visit to the flame room now about the NHS :evil:


----------



## BreTT

I've just been told that I already have arrangements for Saturday night. If golf is organised for Sunday morning sometime (not too early please) I will get a pass though...let me know.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

slg said:


> Sorry but we might not make the weekend now  , had to take Wendy to A&E this morning @ 10am - got a bed @ 4pm & when I left tonight she was getting an IV drip with antibiotics & morphine.  Don't know when she will get out or if she will be well enough to go away for the weekend.
> 
> Need a visit to the flame room now about the NHS :evil:


Sorry to hear that Stuart 

Give Wendy our best wishes and we hope for a speedy recovery.

J xx and D


----------



## Grauditt

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but we might not make the weekend now  , had to take Wendy to A&E this morning @ 10am - got a bed @ 4pm & when I left tonight she was getting an IV drip with antibiotics & morphine.  Don't know when she will get out or if she will be well enough to go away for the weekend.
> 
> Need a visit to the flame room now about the NHS :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Stuart
> 
> Give Wendy our best wishes and we hope for a speedy recovery.
> 
> J xx and D
Click to expand...

  
Echo that. Hope it's nothing too serious and she recovers quickly.


----------



## Grauditt

Hev said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone ok with the 1 o'clock lunch at Glen Turret and if so do you want me to book it up or has that already been taken care of :?:
> 
> 
> 
> put me + anna down for the lunch at 1....I think I'm meeting slg and coming up on a little glasgow mini cruise again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can missTTopless and I join your mini cruise (Stirling Serices again)? I promise not to be at the front this time :roll: ! (I'm giving SatNav the weekend off - might be less tempramental after a wee break 8).
> 
> add another 2 onto your lunch booking please Graeme
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I'll sort the lunch booking tomorrow 

J&D, forget about the haggis - had a dumb-ass moment there [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## MonTheFish

hope everything goes ok for you both Stuart....tell her anna and me was asking after her.


----------



## davidg

Weather looking 8)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=3100


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Sorry but we might not make the weekend now  , had to take Wendy to A&E this morning @ 10am - got a bed @ 4pm & when I left tonight she was getting an IV drip with antibiotics & morphine.  Don't know when she will get out or if she will be well enough to go away for the weekend.


Tell Wendy we are asking for her 









Hev x


----------



## jock

Hev said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can missTTopless and I join your mini cruise (Stirling Serices again)? I promise not to be at the front this time :roll: ! (I'm giving SatNav the weekend off - might be less tempramental after a wee break 8).
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds fine to me...just give us a time and we'll meet you there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 12 O'clock at the services? Dunno if Jock might be up for this again :?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Hev/Miss TTopless

Sorry, I can't make Stirling Services and I won't be able to join you both until early evening. Looking forward to it.

Jock 8)


----------



## Grauditt

I've booked lunch as planned, 1pm at the Glen Turret Distillery Restaurant. They were flexible (thank god) with my booking of between 10 and 16 people taking into account some may be arriving late. So far the list is as follows:
Me and Sarah
Hev and Gillian
Jackie and Dave
Davie and Anna  
Craig and Denise
Dave and Julie
Sue and Barry :wink: 
Steve and Anita
Ron :roll:

Have I forgotten anyone :roll:

As ever, if anyone else wants to join you're more than welcome - just holler


----------



## MonTheFish

I'm guessing chris and anna is me!!!

best get that old edit tool out and change it to davie or add me and the wifey in.


----------



## ObiWan

You are missing Ron, he is coming up with us and davidg (in dani's car we believe)

Obiwan (Barry) and KiTTcaTT (Sue)


----------



## Grauditt

Sorry guys, all sorted now :-*


----------



## Steve-TT

Sorry I've left it so long to confirm attending etc, but things have been hectic at home and I have a lot of commitments at work at the moment and ive been trying to juggle things around to get it sorted etc, and sadly im unable to make this trip im gutted ive not driven my TT for a month and now i cant even make this break either, i know you will all have a great time, I hope to see you all on the next one.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Grauditt

Bummer  
Don't worry Steve, doesn't matter how bad things get with work just think how good that drive will be after a month out of the seat 

Best wishes to both of you and maybe catch up with you soon


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> ps: do I lend him A3DFU :?
> 
> I think not 8)


Hey Dani, zero hour is fast approaching, any change of heart on letting Ron show off all your new trick bits whilst you are locked in your classroom? [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Steve-TT said:


> Sorry I've left it so long to confirm attending etc, but things have been hectic at home and I have a lot of commitments at work at the moment and ive been trying to juggle things around to get it sorted etc, and sadly im unable to make this trip im gutted ive not driven my TT for a month and now i cant even make this break either, i know you will all have a great time, I hope to see you all on the next one.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


Come on guys, down tools, pack your bags and get in the TT - leave the smell of paint behind for a weekend  
We'll miss you 

Jackie x (and we'll get you a haggis :lol: )


----------



## saint

<--- can't be bothered to really look.

Has anyone come up with a time for things to kick off on Sunday? ie: Golf etc etc?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Question for the girls - Dressing up for the "TT" dinner Saturday night? 

An instruction to the boys - You are dressing up Saturday night 

Jackie x


----------



## Grauditt

Isn't that a Q for the Powder Room? What happened to that BTW :?

I'll bring along a clean pair of jeans if you insist but that's about it


----------



## saint

Grauditt said:


> Isn't that a Q for the Powder Room? What happened to that BTW :?
> 
> I'll bring along a clean pair of jeans if you insist but that's about it


No change of underwear


----------



## Grauditt

saint said:


> <--- can't be bothered to really look.
> 
> Has anyone come up with a time for things to kick off on Sunday? ie: Golf etc etc?


Golf tees off at Silly O'clock if it happens at all. Not sure if SLG will be able to make it now and he was the only one that was staying over that was up for it I think so I won't bother taking the sticks if nobody else is a definite. Will decide on Friday night.

Sunday cruise starts 10:30 ish from the Drummond


----------



## Grauditt

saint said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a Q for the Powder Room? What happened to that BTW :?
> 
> I'll bring along a clean pair of jeans if you insist but that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> No change of underwear
Click to expand...

Never heard of turning your pants inside out :roll:


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Question for the girls - Dressing up for the "TT" dinner Saturday night?
> 
> An instruction to the boys - You are dressing up Saturday night
> 
> Jackie x


          

Girls ---- ttopless t-shirt :lol: :lol:

Boys ----- T-shirt & kilt :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a Q for the Powder Room? What happened to that BTW :?
> 
> I'll bring along a clean pair of jeans if you insist but that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> No change of underwear
Click to expand...

What exactly is underwear anyway??


----------



## saint

ObiWan said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a Q for the Powder Room? What happened to that BTW :?
> 
> I'll bring along a clean pair of jeans if you insist but that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> No change of underwear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly is underwear anyway??
Click to expand...


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a Q for the Powder Room? What happened to that BTW :?
> 
> I'll bring along a clean pair of jeans if you insist but that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> No change of underwear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly is underwear anyway??
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Should that not be blue cheeks, not blush red. Cold definately, embarrassed maybe?


----------



## slg

Nobody wanting to watch the Scotland game on Saturday?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

slg said:


> Nobody wanting to watch the Scotland game on Saturday?


Better things to do than watch netball 

How's Wendy?...on the mend I hope 

Dave


----------



## Grauditt

slg said:


> Nobody wanting to watch the Scotland game on Saturday?


Forgot all about it until I was reminded in Tesco's last night when I bought some beers 

I'm sure they'll have a telly somewhere in the Turret so we can keep an eye on things :roll:

How's Wendy BTW :? Hope she's on the mend


----------



## saint

slg said:


> Nobody wanting to watch the Scotland game on Saturday?


Lol - and nearly every TT meet so far has fallen on a GP Sunday!! Begining to think our illustrious leader does it on purpose.


----------



## slg

Wendy's getting better - still in hospital but not in as much pain, antibiotics are working better with IV than tablet form. No indication when she will get out but I'm hoping Thursday sometime, will see how she feels on Friday / Saturday to see if she feels up to going away.

Thanks to you all for the concern & hope to see you all at the weekend.


----------



## slg

It's over now anyway saint, Rossi does it again [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]

Wonder how he will get on with F1 car - should be interesting.


----------



## saint

TBH I think he'll have a struggle - esp if Ferrari don't have a competitive car. This "dream ticket" too of Raikkonen & Rossi - no good if the sport is still too clinical in it's approach!! Hopefully the changes in the next year & abit will spice things up!!


----------



## ObiWan

slg said:


> It's over now anyway saint, Rossi does it again [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> Wonder how he will get on with F1 car - should be interesting.


My monies on Rossi riding a Ducati in two years time not a Ferrari, more fun


----------



## Grauditt

saint said:



> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wanting to watch the Scotland game on Saturday?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol - and nearly every TT meet so far has fallen on a GP Sunday!! Begining to think our illustrious leader does it on purpose.
Click to expand...

 :roll:


----------



## Grauditt

slg said:


> Wendy's getting better - still in hospital but not in as much pain, antibiotics are working better with IV than tablet form. No indication when she will get out but I'm hoping Thursday sometime, will see how she feels on Friday / Saturday to see if she feels up to going away.
> 
> Thanks to you all for the concern & hope to see you all at the weekend.


Glad to hear things are moving in the right direction. Hope to see you at the weekend.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Jesus, 13 pages and the meet hasn't even happened :lol:

Last call for haggis - butcher is off to hunt 6, once plucked, cleaned and hung will vac pack and box for you lucky English people...any one else? 

16 pages before Saturday :wink:

Dave


----------



## The Silver Surfer

It's a shame I'm not going to make it this weekend.  (Many thanks to Jackie for her PM to trying to 'bend my arm' :lol: :lol: )

Hope you all have an enjoyable weekend. Looking forward to seeing the photographic evidence. :lol:

Regards

A


----------



## John C

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Jesus, 13 pages and the meet hasn't even happened :lol:
> 
> Dave


lol - Typical Scottish Meet thread - we cannie half talk!

Don't you just love the banter!!


----------



## saint

jacTT225 said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, 13 pages and the meet hasn't even happened :lol:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> lol - Typical Scottish Meet thread - we cannie half talk!
> 
> Don't you just love the banter!!
Click to expand...

Oh michty me!!!


----------



## Grauditt

saint said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, 13 pages and the meet hasn't even happened :lol:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> lol - Typical Scottish Meet thread - we cannie half talk!
> 
> Don't you just love the banter!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh michty me!!!
Click to expand...

16 pages here we come :lol:


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Question for the girls - Dressing up for the "TT" dinner Saturday night?


of course! kinda chilly if we don't









So how formal are we going? Ball gown/cocktail dress/smart-casual/jeans & T/PJ's! A girl has to plan you know!!!!

Hev x (& missTTopless is here too  )


----------



## Hev

Grauditt said:


> Isn't that a Q for the Powder Room? What happened to that BTW :?


Jae is ignoring me I think :?

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

Hev said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a Q for the Powder Room? What happened to that BTW :?
> 
> 
> 
> Jae is ignoring me I think :?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Send him a nice PM. He gave me a big 'G' you know :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

KiTTcaTT needs help folks - what is she dressing up in for Saturday dinner? I'm ok found an old pair of socks and grundies 8)


----------



## MonTheFish

i'll maybe iron my tracksuit trousers then


----------



## ObiWan

Shell suits and trainers for everybody then  :lol:


----------



## BreTT

Grauditt said:


> Golf tees off at Silly O'clock if it happens at all. Not sure if SLG will be able to make it now and he was the only one that was staying over that was up for it I think so I won't bother taking the sticks if nobody else is a definite.


You can count me out for golf at silly o'clock. We're going to a "pink party" on Saturday night in Edinburgh and won't be home until late. Have a great time guys and gals - maybe next time.


----------



## Grauditt

No worries Brett, thanks for letting me know.

BTW, "pink party" :?


----------



## BreTT

Grauditt said:


> No worries Brett, thanks for letting me know.
> 
> BTW, "pink party" :?


Think "Breast Cancer Survivor" and you get the picture. Each year the lady in question has a party for all her friends and relatives to celebrate and to raise money for cancer charities.


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> KiTTcaTT needs help folks - what is she dressing up in for Saturday dinner? I'm ok found an old pair of socks and grundies 8)


We think the girlies should be in posh frocks - show the guys how to make an effort :roll: Tiaras optional 

Hev & missTTopless
x x


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> KiTTcaTT needs help folks - what is she dressing up in for Saturday dinner? I'm ok found an old pair of socks and grundies 8)
> 
> 
> 
> We think the girlies should be in posh frocks - show the guys how to make an effort :roll: Tiaras optional
> 
> Hev & missTTopless
> x x
Click to expand...

I am soooo disappointed not to be there. I can just imagine it!  Make sure you send lots of photos!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Ok girls, if everyone is happy, let's dress up a little for Saturday night 

We're in a nice place and first Scottish "stop out" meet...you boys had better not let us down :wink:

Mon the Fish - iron your tracky bottoms! Shame on you, buy some new ones :roll: 

Davidg, for Julie...2 years ago, Brooklands remember - "shaggin" shoes and cocktail dress - bring them along  

Jackie x


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Ok girls, if everyone is happy, let's dress up a little for Saturday night
> 
> We're in a nice place and first Scottish "stop out" meet...you boys had better not let us down :wink:
> 
> Mon the Fish - iron your tracky bottoms! Shame on you, buy some new ones :roll:
> 
> Davidg, for Julie...2 years ago, Brooklands remember - "shaggin" shoes and cocktail dress - bring them along
> 
> Jackie x


Julie , Says shoes packed :lol: :lol: :evil: :wink: ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and the" pink Party" any donations on the night will be passed on ,,, any questions about that please feel free to pm me :-*

D & J


----------



## BreTT

Cheers guys and gals. I HATE the colour pink with a passion.....I will, however, be there dressed in pink. It is a good cause etc etc etc.

I look forward to seeing the photos of your trip...


----------



## Grauditt

BreTT said:


> I look forward to seeing the photos of your trip...


Only if you post up some pics of you dressed in pink


----------



## BreTT

Grauditt said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing the photos of your trip...
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you post up some pics of you dressed in pink
Click to expand...

Bugger :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Got an idea for "Pink Party" fund raising as part of Saturday or Sunday nights entertainment (don't need to wear pink though!) Will involve lots of [smiley=cheers.gif] and [smiley=party2.gif] possibly the [smiley=gorgeous.gif]'s against the 8) 's, a bit of [smiley=book2.gif] -by me only, a few :?: ' s some [smiley=guitarist.gif] a few more :?: 's a number of [smiley=dunce2.gif] 's (more boys than girls I hope !) a lot of [smiley=gossip.gif] that will lead to [smiley=idea2.gif] a lot more [smiley=cheers.gif] and of course lots of :lol:

Losers give a donation to BreTT's friend's charity.
Everyone up for it ? :roll: 

Jackie x


----------



## John C

Jackie,

You have been reading too many of Hev's posts.... the smilies are infectious!

Brett - Â£10 from me next time we meet up! Pledged!


----------



## John C

PS - These smilies are great - they all have no hair - I feel right at home!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

jacTT225 said:


> PS - These smilies are great - they all have no hair - I feel right at home!


Note to self: Need to invest in some new smilies!! :wink: 

Jackie x


----------



## saint

Grauditt said:


> No worries Brett, thanks for letting me know.
> 
> BTW, "pink party" :?


BTW this pink party has nothing to do with John or I - no matter what you guys think!!!!!


----------



## saint

jacTT225 said:


> Jackie,
> 
> You have been reading too many of Hev's posts.... the smilies are infectious!
> 
> Brett - Â£10 from me next time we meet up! Pledged!


Pledged!!! Is that another bald joke?


----------



## BreTT

John and Jackie,

Very kind of you, thanks. Please don't feel any obligation though, I just wanted to explain why I'd been told that I was busy on Saturday night after indicating I might come gatecrash the TT doo, and then play golf on Sunday.

Have fun out there, and drive carefully!

BFN,
Brett


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Got an idea for "Pink Party" fund raising as part of Saturday or Sunday nights entertainment (don't need to wear pink though!) Will involve lots of [smiley=cheers.gif] and [smiley=party2.gif] possibly the [smiley=gorgeous.gif]'s against the 8) 's, a bit of [smiley=book2.gif] -by me only, a few :?: ' s some [smiley=guitarist.gif] a few more :?: 's a number of [smiley=dunce2.gif] 's (more boys than girls I hope !) a lot of [smiley=gossip.gif] that will lead to [smiley=idea2.gif] a lot more [smiley=cheers.gif] and of course lots of :lol:
> 
> Losers give a donation to BreTT's friend's charity.
> Everyone up for it ? :roll:
> 
> Jackie x


Not sure what you just said but we are up for it and we also like pink so will bring donations?


----------



## jock

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> KiTTcaTT needs help folks - what is she dressing up in for Saturday dinner? I'm ok found an old pair of socks and grundies 8)
> 
> 
> 
> We think the girlies should be in posh frocks - show the guys how to make an effort :roll: Tiaras optional
> 
> Hev & missTTopless
> x x
Click to expand...

Hey, your statement doesn't conform with Equal Ops legislation!

If any of the guys want to wear posh frocks, they're perfectly entitled to do so!

Jock 8)


----------



## John C

saint said:


> Pledged!!! Is that another bald joke?


Biatch!

Granted quite funny and sharp!

Graeme - Thanks for organising these events! The meets are great but the ability to have our own little Scottish chat room is also handy! :roll: :wink:


----------



## jock

jacTT225 said:


> .......meets are great but the ability to have our own little Scottish chat room is also handy! :roll: :wink:


Now it's racial discrimination legislation we are in danger of infringing!!! We wish to make it clear that everyone is welcome to join us - even the English!!!

Jock 8)


----------



## slg

thought the english were already making up half the numbers at the weekend :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

jock said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......meets are great but the ability to have our own little Scottish chat room is also handy! :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's racial discrimination legislation we are in danger of infringing!!! We wish to make it clear that everyone is welcome to join us - even the English!!!
> 
> Jock 8)
Click to expand...

We are not offended, honestly. We know that we are only invited along to buy the drinks  :lol:


----------



## John C

jock said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......meets are great but the ability to have our own little Scottish chat room is also handy! :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's racial discrimination legislation we are in danger of infringing!!! We wish to make it clear that everyone is welcome to join us - even the English!!!
> 
> Jock 8)
Click to expand...

  I was refering to geography not race - honest!

Yours the man who married a Yorkshire Lass. :wink:


----------



## jock

slg said:


> thought the english were already making up half the numbers at the weekend :roll:


Next you'll be telling me that women are being allowed along too!!

Jock 8)


----------



## A3DFU

O.K. I've been persuaded to surrender my car keys to Ron for the weekend 

So, may I be so cheeky Dave&Dave to ask you to give A3DFU a bit of TLC where that :twisted: lady :twisted: marked the wheel arch, please? :-* :-* :-*


----------



## davidg

A3DFU said:


> O.K. I've been persuaded to surrender my car keys to Ron for the weekend
> 
> So, may I be so cheeky Dave&Dave to ask you to give A3DFU a bit of TLC where that :twisted: lady :twisted: marked the wheel arch, please? :-* :-* :-*


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

We will look at A3 for you ,,,,,, Dave can you bring some cleaner fluid , apart from my bottle  ,, the more abrasive one :wink: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> O.K. I've been persuaded to surrender my car keys to Ron for the weekend
> 
> So, may I be so cheeky Dave&Dave to ask you to give A3DFU a bit of TLC where that :twisted: lady :twisted: marked the wheel arch, please? :-* :-* :-*


Dani, don't forget to include the absolutte for me - ta :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. I've been persuaded to surrender my car keys to Ron for the weekend
> 
> So, may I be so cheeky Dave&Dave to ask you to give A3DFU a bit of TLC where that :twisted: lady :twisted: marked the wheel arch, please? :-* :-* :-*
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]
> 
> We will look at A3 for you ,,,,,, Dave can you bring some cleaner fluid , apart from my bottle  ,, the more abrasive one :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks David :-*

I'm not sure that I will survive all that time without A3DFU      

But then I've just been told tonight that I'll have to look after my favourite doggie, Jaffa, a Bull Terrier, over the weekend   
So at least I will have some sort of consolation  
Better than the A6 at any time :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU

PS, Take a look under A3DFU's bonnet [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## davidg

A3DFU said:


> PS, Take a look under A3DFU's bonnet [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Yeh ! a few bananas under there then :wink: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS, Take a look under A3DFU's bonnet [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh ! a few bananas under there then :wink: :lol: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Not saying :wink: It goes _whoosh_ and is mega quick after Mondays visit to the TT-Shop


----------



## davidg

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS, Take a look under A3DFU's bonnet [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh ! a few bananas under there then :wink: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not saying :wink: It goes _whoosh_ and is mega quick after Mondays visit to the TT-Shop
Click to expand...

A banana DV :? whoosh


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS, Take a look under A3DFU's bonnet [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh ! a few bananas under there then :wink: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not saying :wink: It goes _whoosh_ and is mega quick after Mondays visit to the TT-Shop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A banana DV :? whoosh
Click to expand...

Muuahhhh; _whoosh_    
it's .... and .... and .... and


----------



## davidg

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS, Take a look under A3DFU's bonnet [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh ! a few bananas under there then :wink: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not saying :wink: It goes _whoosh_ and is mega quick after Mondays visit to the TT-Shop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A banana DV :? whoosh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muuahhhh; _whoosh_
> it's .... and .... and .... and
Click to expand...

ok 
i will look & listen on sat :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Grauditt

:lol: :lol: :lol: Lots of very witty posts in there guys, made my night 8)

....... and we made it to 16 pages too, time for a celebration.....
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

17 pages here we come 

$hit, I'll probably get bollocked for that one :roll: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

18 pages by Saturday? 

Problem, where can I get a towbar and trailer for the "pig"....haggis, clay bars, polish, cloths and - Jacs wardrobe :roll: 

Dani - A3FDU, not a problem  Not promising miracles, but I'm sure it can be improved.

Dave


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> clay bars, polish, cloths and - Jacs wardrobe :roll:
> 
> Dani - A3FDU, not a problem  Not promising miracles, but I'm sure it can be improved.
> 
> Dave


What you bringing ?? i will bring my cloth's & best wax ,,,,,,,,,,
wet'n'dry , 12v sander, 240v grinder , 415v jigsaw   :wink:

Jacs wardrobe ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
A chamois leather will do for Jackie's fancy dress as Jane ,,,, you Tarzan


----------



## Grauditt

Can I come as a Gardener, already got the wheelbarrow


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> clay bars, polish, cloths and - Jacs wardrobe :roll:
> 
> Dani - A3FDU, not a problem  Not promising miracles, but I'm sure it can be improved.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> What you bringing ?? i will bring my cloth's & best wax ,,,,,,,,,,
> wet'n'dry , 12v sander, 240v grinder , 415v jigsaw   :wink:
> 
> Jacs wardrobe ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> A chamois leather will do for Jackie's fancy dress as Jane ,,,, you Tarzan
Click to expand...

I will bring my lump hammer to work on Dani's wing and some filler. I always need filler because I normally miss 1 swing in three so shoosh, just need to keep Ron out of sight [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> 18 pages by Saturday?
> 
> Problem, where can I get a towbar and trailer for the "pig"....haggis, clay bars, polish, cloths and - Jacs wardrobe :roll:
> 
> Dave


You may need a bigger trailer to take home davidg's awesome pies that I see all over the forum? :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish

hev we still meeting up at stirling services??

if so what time we catching up at....you do know where stirling services are dont ya?? just dont use the sat nav and you'll be fine


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS, Take a look under A3DFU's bonnet [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh ! a few bananas under there then :wink: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not saying :wink: It goes _whoosh_ and is mega quick after Mondays visit to the TT-Shop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A banana DV :? whoosh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muuahhhh; _whoosh_
> it's .... and .... and .... and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> i will look & listen on sat :wink: :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

I saw it and heard it last night and its definately yellow and goes round bends - whoosh!!!  [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> 18 pages by Saturday?
> 
> Problem, where can I get a towbar and trailer for the "pig"....haggis, clay bars, polish, cloths and - Jacs wardrobe :roll:
> 
> Dave


Feel the need to extend that wardrobe of mine just enough so that a certain individual and his Tesco bag will be running behind the "pig" instead of behind it's wheel ! What do you think girls ? :wink: 

Jackie x


----------



## kiTTcaTT

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18 pages by Saturday?
> 
> Problem, where can I get a towbar and trailer for the "pig"....haggis, clay bars, polish, cloths and - Jacs wardrobe :roll:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Feel the need to extend that wardrobe of mine just enough so that a certain individual and his Tesco bag will be running behind the "pig" instead of behind it's wheel ! What do you think girls ? :wink:
> 
> Jackie x
Click to expand...

Either that or take his Lucazade off him


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davidg said:


> Jacs wardrobe ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> A chamois leather will do for Jackie's fancy dress as Jane ,,,, you Tarzan


ROTFLMHO - At the Tarzan bit that is ! :roll:

Will bring that monkey suite along from our attic just for you David !- just to complete the scene.

Jackie :-*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

kiTTcaTT said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18 pages by Saturday?
> 
> Problem, where can I get a towbar and trailer for the "pig"....haggis, clay bars, polish, cloths and - Jacs wardrobe :roll:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Feel the need to extend that wardrobe of mine just enough so that a certain individual and his Tesco bag will be running behind the "pig" instead of behind it's wheel ! What do you think girls ? :wink:
> 
> Jackie x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either that or take his Lucazade off him
Click to expand...

........................... and the Mars bars. 

Jackie x


----------



## freegeek

Guys, whats the word on the Celeidh on Sarturday night, anyone know if its still on.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

freegeek said:


> Guys, whats the word on the Celeidh on Sarturday night, anyone know if its still on.


Yes, it is. Local golf clubs do apparently...are you coming? 

Jackie x


----------



## freegeek

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, whats the word on the Celeidh on Sarturday night, anyone know if its still on.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is. Local golf clubs do apparently...are you coming?
> 
> Jackie x
Click to expand...

50/50 for the Celeidh but 100% for Sunday.

Jim


----------



## A3DFU

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Dani - A3FDU, not a problem  Not promising miracles, but I'm sure it can be improved.
> 
> Dave


Thanks, Dave :-*


----------



## jock

Yippeee.... only one more sleep to go!!

  

Jock 8)


----------



## Hev

MonTheFish said:


> hev we still meeting up at stirling services??
> 
> if so what time we catching up at....you do know where stirling services are dont ya?? just dont use the sat nav and you'll be fine


I think I can manage to navigate myself to there  :wink: What will we say.... 11.45am ish?

Posh frock packed [smiley=gorgeous.gif] , I hope the guys are not going to let the Princesses down! :-*

Hev x


----------



## Steve-TT

Please make sure someone take some good pics though so i can see them later guys.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Hev

Hev said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> hev we still meeting up at stirling services??
> 
> if so what time we catching up at....you do know where stirling services are dont ya?? just dont use the sat nav and you'll be fine
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can manage to navigate myself to there  :wink: What will we say.... 11.45am ish?
> 
> Posh frock packed [smiley=gorgeous.gif] , I hope the guys are not going to let the Princesses down! :-*
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

On second thoughts, Davidg and co., when are you expecting to get up here? We could meet you somewhere and tag on the end (Stirling Services or even Strathclyde Park - I don't mind heading out that way first).

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Lovely weather for the weekend - bring something warm and waterproof, wintry showers (snow drops on the weather pics  ) for Sunday over Glen Coe


----------



## slg

sorry but we aren't going to make it - picked Wendy up at 5pm and was told she should stay at home resting for the next few days  Shouldn't have picked her up in the TT either, she felt every bump in the road through her side - oops! She should have been honoured as well, it was the first time I had it out the garage all week 

Hope you all enjoy the weekend though.

(Thought I was getting a chance to get the kilt on aswell  )


----------



## MonTheFish

no kilt for me....the best you guys are getting is a pair of trousers and some shoes...i might even finish it off with some black socks if your lucky 

ohh and the less said about my shirt the better...I've been told its the sort of thing they put on test cars to stop the camera's from acquiring focus.....you'll see what I mean come Saturday  

Maybe next time Stuart...and give Wendy our regards.


----------



## A3DFU

Steve-TT said:


> Please make sure someone take some good pics though so i can see them later guys.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


I'll ask Ron to take some pics (my camera is always in the car)

Livid that I can't go [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Steve-TT

Join the club dani 

Theres always next year i guess


----------



## A3DFU

Steve-TT said:


> Join the club dani


I do, Steve. With Ron in my car [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> Steve-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please make sure someone take some good pics though so i can see them later guys.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask Ron to take some pics (my camera is always in the car)
> 
> Livid that I can't go [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Will you make sure that the camera has a pink ribbon on it for charity? Ron won't bring his pink slippers apparently  We will miss you hanging out the car window taking the pictures!!!!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

slg said:


> sorry but we aren't going to make it - picked Wendy up at 5pm and was told she should stay at home resting for the next few days :


Sorry to hear that you won't get along  - on the other hand, pleased to hear Wendy is out of hospital. Let her know we're thinking of her and hope she's fully recovered soon 

Jackie x


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Lovely weather for the weekend - bring something warm and waterproof........


I thought the car would protect us from the weather....


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Steve-TT said:


> Join the club dani
> 
> Theres always next year i guess


It's not too late, you've got thirteen hours to make the convoy. Come on, you know you want to 

Jackie x

(20 pages before we start? :wink: )


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> hev we still meeting up at stirling services??
> 
> if so what time we catching up at....you do know where stirling services are dont ya?? just dont use the sat nav and you'll be fine
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can manage to navigate myself to there  :wink: What will we say.... 11.45am ish?
> 
> Posh frock packed [smiley=gorgeous.gif] , I hope the guys are not going to let the Princesses down! :-*
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On second thoughts, Davidg and co., when are you expecting to get up here? We could meet you somewhere and tag on the end (Stirling Services or even Strathclyde Park - I don't mind heading out that way first).
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Hev 
We are leaving @09:00 so who knows what time we will get up to you ,,,but if you want to meet at stirling , pm me your mob no we can talk on the way up to see where we are on the m-way etc .

:-* :-* :-*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely weather for the weekend - bring something warm and waterproof........
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the car would protect us from the weather....
Click to expand...

You've still got to get in and out of it - and get your pics taken in the hills (with a brolly!):lol:

Jackie x


----------



## saint

Give her plenty of warning - it's 10 miles from where she is to the services - and there are atleast 4 roundabouts to navigate :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely weather for the weekend - bring something warm and waterproof........
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the car would protect us from the weather....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've still got to get in and out of it - and get your pics taken in the hills (with a brolly!):lol:
> 
> Jackie x
Click to expand...

WOW - do all the hills in Scotland use brollies when it rains.....


----------



## saint

ObiWan said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely weather for the weekend - bring something warm and waterproof........
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the car would protect us from the weather....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've still got to get in and out of it - and get your pics taken in the hills (with a brolly!):lol:
> 
> Jackie x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW - do all the hills in Scotland use brollies when it rains.....
Click to expand...

Wouldn't you if you were to stand out in the rain all yer life!!


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely weather for the weekend - bring something warm and waterproof........
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the car would protect us from the weather....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've still got to get in and out of it - and get your pics taken in the hills (with a brolly!):lol:
> 
> Jackie x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW - do all the hills in Scotland use brollies when it rains.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't you if you were to stand out in the rain all yer life!!
Click to expand...

We do live our lives in the rain, its called Manchester


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> We will miss you hanging out the car window taking the pictures!!!!!


I will miss the wind in my face/hair


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will miss you hanging out the car window taking the pictures!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I will miss the wind in my face/hair
Click to expand...

Still time to change your mind....... its only money afterall and you have already spent it?


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will miss you hanging out the car window taking the pictures!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I will miss the wind in my face/hair
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still time to change your mind....... its only money afterall and you have already spent it?
Click to expand...

 :? Once I've said "a" I will stick to "a"
Apart from that, I now have 2 dogs to look after for the weekend :?

All, enjoy the weekend


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Give her plenty of warning - it's 10 miles from where she is to the services - and there are atleast 4 roundabouts to navigate :roll:


So, what junction do I leave the M6 at? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## John C

Just where it meets the M5 - you'll see the RAC building on the left.

:wink:


----------



## Steve-TT

Hope you all have a safe trip and a great weekend,

Looking forward to the stories on your return.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## davidg

Steve-TT said:


> Hope you all have a safe trip and a great weekend,
> 
> Looking forward to the stories on your return.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


 :wink:


----------



## Hev

jacTT225 said:


> Just where it meets the M5 - you'll see the RAC building on the left.
> 
> :wink:


Of course!!! Signpost "Newcastle", now I know where I'm going 









Hev x


----------



## Steve-TT

Dave don't forget to remind Julie to unplug stuff this time  better still you lock up.

Safe trip guys

Cheers

Steve


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> Hev x


      where has your red wig gone  bald now :wink:


----------



## John C

Hev said:


> Hev x


Only you! Do you have a smillie for a Sherpa walking across a road with a cat on his back whilst smoking a cigar and wearing wellies? :twisted: Go on surprise us!


----------



## Hev

jacTT225 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Only you! Do you have a smillie for a Sherpa walking across a road with a cat on his back whilst smoking a cigar and wearing wellies? :twisted: Go on surprise us!
Click to expand...

This is the closest I'm gonna get........

ps. I know the cat is a dog!
























The last one is what I got when I searched for boots! Doesn't like the word "wellies".

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Steve-TT said:


> Dave don't forget to remind Julie to unplug stuff this time  better still you lock up.
> 
> Safe trip guys
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
My mum is away on hol , last words from her was " dont grill anything on sat "


----------



## John C

@ Hev :wink:


----------



## Grauditt

If you'd quoted the whole lot back we'd have hit the 20 page mark :lol:

Safe driving everyone and try not to get lost this time :roll:

Just finished packing my dungarees, check shirt and wellies


----------



## davidg

Grauditt said:


> Just finished packing my dungarees, check shirt and wellies


Come on eileen ,, come on eileen, come on eileen ,,,,, do ra do ra day :wink:


----------



## Grauditt

:lol: 
Close, but actually.....

Come on, Eileen, taloora aye
Come on, Eileen, taloora aye
Come on, Eileen, taloora aye
Come on, Eileen, taloora aye
Come on, Eileen, taloora aye
Come on, Eileen, taloora aye

Go toora loora toora loo rye aye

What was he on about :roll: :lol:


----------



## davidg

Grauditt said:


> :lol:
> Close, but actually.....
> 
> Come on, Eileen, taloora aye
> Come on, Eileen, taloora aye
> Come on, Eileen, taloora aye
> Come on, Eileen, taloora aye
> Come on, Eileen, taloora aye
> Come on, Eileen, taloora aye
> 
> Go toora loora toora loo rye aye
> 
> What was he on about :roll: :lol:


Dungaree's , check shirt , no shoes ,, ooh aah ooha aye


----------



## BreTT

Oh, I am SOOOOOO disappointed not to be there. Freaks the lot of you, but my kinda freaks.


----------



## Hev

Grauditt said:


> :lol:
> Close, but actually.....
> 
> Come on, Eileen, taloora aye
> Come on, Eileen, taloora aye
> Come on, Eileen, taloora aye
> Come on, Eileen, taloora aye
> Come on, Eileen, taloora aye
> Come on, Eileen, taloora aye
> 
> Go toora loora toora loo rye aye
> 
> What was he on about :roll: :lol:


Your singing is just about as good as mine !!!










Hev x

<wonder if we've got 20 pages yet?>


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> Oh, I am SOOOOOO disappointed not to be there. Freaks the lot of you, but my kinda freaks.












Sorry you're not gonna make it - did your school reports never say "must do better"? If it didn't, it does now :wink:

Hev x


----------



## saint

We can all play at that game


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> We can all play at that game












What kept you? 

Hev x


----------



## saint

I was too busy







. However when I am not







I should prolly give







the old







- makes me look like







in the morning.

Suppose though if I'm not







I'd be antagonising the







s.


----------



## John C

jacTT225 said:


> _Might _be seeing a mate on Sunday and _might _be able to come along for a wee while. He is not a TT driver but he has said he likes mine in the past if that counts. I'll try and persuade him to get a TT before Sunday :roll: :lol:


Well the powers of persuasion!! I have managed to get my mate to buy a TT so we may just pop along for a wee while tomorrow morning! Just as well he got rid of that A4. :wink:

See you tomorrow.


----------



## MonTheFish

ohh the fun of scanning through 20 pages looking for where we are actually meeting up


----------



## saint




----------



## Hev

Hev x


----------



## Buzz2k3

Well guys here I am sitting in work and by now the boys have probably shot 108 on the golf course and the "birdies" are hanging around the hotel possibly washing the cars for the boys return!!! 

Everybody will have been stappit fu' from the big feast last night and haggis will be oozing out all orifices this morning 

Cruise will probably follow(not Tom of course)and then everybody will be singing Dexy's theme tune on the way home (instead of my song) :wink:

Isnt life great when you're working and everybody's out playing....... so sad .......................and the good news is NO HEV SMILEYS! 8)

Hope its been good up to now work is work is work is work................ 
Does anybody have any old dungarees for the next meet??


----------



## saint

ooo a soothsayer :wink:


----------



## John C

Quiet this afternoon - where is everyone?

Oh aye, I remember!


----------



## A3DFU

jacTT225 said:


> Quiet this afternoon - where is everyone?
> 
> Oh aye, I remember!


More important: where is my car :? :roll:


----------



## John C

A3DFU said:


> More important: where is my car :? :roll:


Or even more important - how is your car?


----------



## saint

have you see the roads up here?


----------



## slg

hope they don't all go for a midnight run in the cars instead of a swim!


----------



## saint

erk

Skinny - Driving


----------



## slg

are you going for a run out there tomorrow saint?


----------



## saint

Yup - myself and JacTT225 are meeting up "first thing" in the morning and heading up there for 10:30ish.

<edit> forgot to mention the bacon & blackheart/braveheart butties first though!!!!


----------



## slg

This is pretty sad, sitting on a computer on a Saturday night instead of being at the p*ss up in the Drummond Hotel - I've not even got the kids as an excuse!!  (will a sick wife count though!) What's your excuse? :roll:


----------



## saint

um.... am just sad - ty 

Who needs a crowd for a piss up when you're an alcoholic schizophrenic ?


----------



## slg

what's the saying - two's company......


----------



## slg

we're going to get to 22 pages by ourselves


----------



## saint

easy - we could manage 30 no problem - just need to fill it, beat Hev into submission, with animated smilies


----------



## freegeek

I'm not alone I'm here with ma bottle of Scotch. By the way what route are you taking in the morning.


----------



## slg

hev only went looking for one smillie but used her sat -nav and ended up getting a new smillie every time she stopped


----------



## saint

lol - now that's funny


----------



## saint

BTW - hope your wife/partner is feeling better. Nothing worse than an unscheduled trip to the hospital!! :?


----------



## saint

Well alternative TT meet took place! By the time Saint had made the bacon rolls and we stopped for petrol it was 10:20 when we left Larbet!

Got to the hotel at 11:20 but the cupboard was bare :? Jackie - the two phonecall from a random number on your mobile was me calling from Saint's mobile. Dave - you are right, she dosen't answer it!

Hope you folks all had a great weekend

John (using Saint's very cool, liquid cooled PC)








[/url]


----------



## Grauditt

Well we've made it home safely and left some of the hard core crew behind for another night of fun and frolics 

The last couple of days were awesome. Many thanks to everyone who turned up to make this such a great weekend it certainly beats watching Scotland get beaten at the fitba' :lol:

Here's some pics (thanks for the loan of the memory stick Dave :wink: )









And from the Powder Room emerged.........








Our Princesses for the evening  








Gatecrashing the Golf Club Ceilidh.....








the locals had to dance on the tables :lol: 








This morning.... cruise to west coast thru Glen Coe.....

































That's all for now, more later :wink: 
Graeme 8)


----------



## MonTheFish

Dont have alot of pics...but here's some of the few I did get...














































10 meg bouncy vid clip


----------



## Grauditt

Quality snaps Davie, vid clip doesn't work though :?

Pic2, didn't stay like that for long :lol:


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse

Looks like you all had a blast, despite the weather. We missed you on Sunday morning by 20 minutes....windy roads and a 1-1/2 year old do not mix. Couple of stops were needed for two major clean-ups...just finished vaxing the rear seats/floor of the car....uurrgghhh! [smiley=sick2.gif] (come on Hev, find a better smiley!)

Hope to see you all at the next meet.

Craig & Den & Puke Boy


----------



## Grauditt

:evil: :evil: :evil: 
We left at 10:45, sorry  I thought I had your mobile number but I didn't and you obviously dinnae hae mine :roll:

PM with number on way 

Hopefully catch up at the next meet.
Graeme.


----------



## Grauditt

Grauditt said:


> vid clip doesn't work though :?


Forget about that, it works fine, good footage


----------



## slg

Looks like you all had a good time -nice to see the ladies making an effort on a Saturday night


----------



## Grauditt

Some of the boys made an effort too.......









Not a frog in sight :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

jacTT225 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> More important: where is my car :? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Or even more important - how is your car?
Click to expand...

Quite!!!!!

According to Ron, who rang me this morning, my car is still in one piece and Dave (Jack-in-a-Box) was just trying to polish out the marks on the wheel arch  
Since then I haven't heard 

Ahhhhh, I'm dieing to get my car back!!!! I'm not an A6 person at all 

Nice pics btw, at least I can see A3DFU :roll:


----------



## Grauditt

Dani,

A3DFU is fine and well, Ron has been looking after it  
Can't say the same about him though, I didn't think it was possible to drink that much beer in one night :roll:

I jest :wink: Walkie talkies were great BTW, must get a set 

Over.


----------



## BreTT

Sounds and looks like you had a blast. Some great photos there - obviously you weren't driving fast enough if you got a Micra in the middle of the convoy though.

On another note, pink party went well. The event made over Â£1,000 profit on the night and everyone (even me) wore an item of pink. A good time was had by all.


----------



## Hev

Ecurie Ecosse said:


> Looks like you all had a blast, despite the weather. We missed you on Sunday morning by 20 minutes....windy roads and a 1-1/2 year old do not mix. Couple of stops were needed for two major clean-ups...just finished vaxing the rear seats/floor of the car....uurrgghhh! [smiley=sick2.gif] (come on Hev, find a better smiley!)
> 
> Hope to see you all at the next meet.
> 
> Craig & Den & Puke Boy


Howz this..............................?










Sorry you couldn't make it, next time YOU WILL BE THERE!!

Hev x

(I'll post pics in a min)


----------



## Grauditt

BreTT said:


> Sounds and looks like you had a blast. Some great photos there - obviously you weren't driving fast enough if you got a Micra in the middle of the convoy though.
> 
> On another note, pink party went well. The event made over Â£1,000 profit on the night and everyone (even me) wore an item of pink. A good time was had by all.


That's no ordinary Micra, there's a 4.2 Litre twin turbo stuffed under da hood 8) Mental [smiley=freak.gif]

We raised some money for the Pink also and we all wore something pink although my garment wasn't visible 

Where's your pics then matey :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Grauditt said:


> Dani,
> I'll say about Ron, I didn't think it was possible to drink that much beer in one night :roll:
> 
> I jest :wink: Walkie talkies were great BTW, must get a set
> 
> Over.


Looks like I mustn't let Ron out of sight!!! Not with my car anyway 

Walkie-Talkies: yes, I use them on all my cruises


----------



## BreTT

Grauditt said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds and looks like you had a blast. Some great photos there - obviously you weren't driving fast enough if you got a Micra in the middle of the convoy though.
> 
> On another note, pink party went well. The event made over Â£1,000 profit on the night and everyone (even me) wore an item of pink. A good time was had by all.
> 
> 
> 
> That's no ordinary Micra, there's a 4.2 Litre twin turbo stuffed under da hood 8) Mental [smiley=freak.gif]
> 
> We raised some money for the Pink also and we all wore something pink although my garment wasn't visible
> 
> Where's your pics then matey :roll:
Click to expand...

We didn't take any as it turns out - I wore a "Think Pink" sweatshirt and felt very uncomfortable doing so!

I have a feeling that you might be pulling my chain as far as the Micra's concerned...


----------



## Hev

Dani - when missTTopless and I left, A3 DFU was happily tucked up in bed for the night, Ron on the otherhand, goodness knows........! The last we saw him, he was headed in the bar direction :roll: . Mobile phone reception was pants, nobody could phone us, we could phone nobody 

Now some pics........ 

A very civilized start to the weekend









The Princesses had canapes here! <where else of course!>









Don't ask!!!!!!









Davidg actually said something funny (tee hee)









I offered the use of my SatNav, but nobody took me up on it :? 









Ahhhhhhh, the typical Scottish weather









CAR CRASH    !!!!! Only casualty of the weekend was a desert! Jackie and I couldn't choose between 2 sweets, so we had a bit of each :lol: 









Hi ho Silver, the Lone Ranger is back in town :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: 









Don't they look good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  









Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

Brilliant pics Hev, luv the wee wiTTy bits too


----------



## A3DFU

Can't believe I wasn't there 

Looks like you all had fun


----------



## slg

In that last pic of dave - looks like he's let one go [smiley=oops.gif]

Too much [smiley=cheers.gif] the night before?


----------



## MonTheFish

For everyone that asked:

http://www.atlasoftheearth.com/monthefish.wmv


----------



## ObiWan

MonTheFish said:


> For everyone that asked:
> 
> http://www.atlasoftheearth.com/monthefish.wmv


Brilliant and so you........... :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Great pictures guys, next time we join you we will have to leave room for a camera, what with the wellies, coats, maps, wet suits, umbrellas, pack a macs and kiTTcaTTs shoes we had no room this time!!

We had a fantastic weekend and despite the weather the cruise and views were brilliant. We will definately be back for a snow run and a dry run, see if Grauditt can get them all in one weekend without running short of fuel?  :wink:


----------



## Hev

saint said:



> easy - we could manage 30 no problem - just need to fill it, beat Hev into submission, with animated smilies





slg said:


> hev only went looking for one smillie but used her sat -nav and ended up getting a new smillie every time she stopped


Missed me? I found the smilies all on my own (how clever is that!).

However, I think saint and jac225 could do with borrowing my SatNav - some of us at least made it to St Fillans or were you too busy doing your hair









Hev x


----------



## saint

Aha - that's your problem!! That's why you get lost even using sat-nav...... you can't read can you? (Hell what's the point in this post then?? :? )



> some of us at least made it to St Fillans


^ Lost again? :wink:

We did get to St Fillans - ya see - and no need for Sat-Nav either - the big signs at the roadside are a dead giveaway!!  As long of course as you head in the right direction in the first place. Even managed to get to Crieff & Perth and even found Glasgow!! Best of all managed to get home too!!


----------



## jock

Arrived back home from St Fillans just a few moments ago. We had another great meal there last night - at a different hotel - washed down with the odd alcoholic beverage or 2 - or 3 - or was it 4 or more!!

I left the stragglers after breakfast this morning. I think our Sassenach cousins were planning to wait a little while to become road legal before venturing south today. Sensible people....... although it may take them a few days.

Hev and MissTTopless left after dinner last night. Hev was completely sober but you wouldn't have known it!!!

(Note to diary - Great weekend, must do again soon, once I get new liver).

Jock 8)

PS Saint - 1030 ish arriival is NOT 1120!!!


----------



## saint

> PS Saint - 1030 ish arriival is NOT 1120!!!


Neither is it 12:00 or any other time of the day - apart from the margins you may want to apply to the "ish" part. :roll: Ho hum.

It's almost like having a mobile phone that you don't take with you or answer :wink:


----------



## jock

saint said:


> Yup - myself and JacTT225 are meeting up "first thing" in the morning and heading up there for 10:30ish.!


Yes, "first thing" in the morning also means different things to different people! Trouble is that telepathy doesn't seem to work when organising these events.

The reality is that there were very few places we were yesterday where is was possible to get a mobile phone signal, even at the hotel it was virtually impossible. Indeed, Ron had to stand at the end of a jetty in the middle of a loch late last night so that he could phone home!

Pity nobody thought of phoning the hotel to say that they would be late, eh?

Jock 8)


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Even managed to get to Crieff & Perth


But Perth is in the opposite direction to St Fillans!!! Glad I wasn't the only one having "moments" this weekend :roll:, sometimes its nice when someone joins me in my world :wink: .

Hev x


----------



## saint

Erm - it's actually no big deal - no big loss - am not bemoaning the fact that we missed you lot at the Drummond - if we had been able to contact "you" on the phone we'd have caught up. In the end the days plan was just brought forward slightly and we headed off to Glasgow.


----------



## Hev

As long as you enjoyed your drive that is all that counts.

I take it I'm now looking for another TTR rather than an A4  . I must admit I did suspect a change but now it has been confirmed 8) .

Hev x


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even managed to get to Crieff & Perth
> 
> 
> 
> But Perth is in the opposite direction to St Fillans!!! Glad I wasn't the only one having "moments" this weekend :roll:, sometimes its nice when someone joins me in my world :wink: .
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

LOL - actually depends on whether you are intending on going to Perth or not - our case we were heading that way, on purpose, after St Fillans.

For the time being I thinks it's best your World is inhabited only by yourself. :wink:


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> For the time being I thinks it's best your World is inhabited only by yourself. :wink:












Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

What a great weekend; good food, scenery and superb company - even the lousy weather failed dampen the high spirits :lol:

We'll have a dig through my pics and see if there is any to match those already posted. Could have one or two of the dinner at the "Achray" :wink:

Well done to everyone for coming along and making it such a memorable time - here's to the next extended Scottish Meet [smiley=cheers.gif]

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> As long as you enjoyed your drive that is all that counts.
> 
> I take it I'm now looking for another TTR rather than an A4  . I must admit I did suspect a change but now it has been confirmed 8) .
> 
> Hev x


Aye it was good and even got the roof down - had to put it back up though when JCs head started turning blue!!

The A4 has gone replaced by the TTR - same reg though. Four months without a TT was a bit too long.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Craig and Denise, John and Jonathan - sorry to have missed you all, trying to contact anyone was a real nightmare 

Always next time though 

J x


----------



## John C

ok ok ok ok we're sorry!

Good idea phoning the hotel - wish we'd thought of that yesterday!! :?

Erm Hev - spend time doing our hair? You do remember my follicle state from last time we met?  Quick buff is all it take for me!


----------



## John C

saint said:


> had to put it back up though when JCs head started turning blue!!


Oh and how - brrrrrr


----------



## saint

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Craig and Denise, John and Jonathan - sorry to have missed you all, trying to contact anyone was a real nightmare
> 
> Always next time though
> 
> J x


Yeah - am sure I can either manage to be late or not turn up at all


----------



## Hev

jacTT225 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> had to put it back up though when JCs head started turning blue!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and how - brrrrrr
Click to expand...











Hev x


----------



## davidg

Now that is what i call two reps hard at work ,, recruiting new members :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

As you can see it was a good weekend ,,,,again :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jock

But, guess which rep forgot to fill up with fuel and couldn't find his room key in the early hours of the morning??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock 8)


----------



## davidg

Can you not tell ,,,,,,,, it is the one that is drunk :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jock

davidg said:


> Can you not tell ,,,,,,,, it is the one that is drunk :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ahhhh, thanks for the clue!

Jock 8)


----------



## missTTopless

Hey guys......what a fantastic weekend. Great to see all of you. For a car meet we sure did an awful lot of eating. Sunday night dinner finished me off!!! Dont think I will need food til at least Thursday. Look forward to seeing you all at the next meet.....which will hopefully be for Christmas [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## jock

missTTopless said:


> Hey guys......what a fantastic weekend. Great to see all of you. For a car meet we sure did an awful lot of eating. Sunday night dinner finished me off!!! Dont think I will need food til at least Thursday. Look forward to seeing you all at the next meet.....which will hopefully be for Christmas [smiley=santa.gif]


You didn't see ALL of me!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> here's to the next extended Scottish Meet [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Jackie x and Dave


I will make absolutely sure that I will be there [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Looks like everyone had a great time - and I like the pics ---------->
especially the ones of our Reps hard at work :wink: :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

ps: I believe that some of you may want to join our Christmas dinner
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=50481

Please refer to my last post: you are very welcome to stay at our house


----------



## davidg

A3DFU said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's to the next extended Scottish Meet [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Jackie x and Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I will make absolutely sure that I will be there [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Looks like everyone had a great time - and I like the pics ---------->
> especially the ones of our Reps hard at work :wink: :roll:
Click to expand...

You don't want to see the ones of Ron :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's to the next extended Scottish Meet [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Jackie x and Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I will make absolutely sure that I will be there [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Looks like everyone had a great time - and I like the pics ---------->
> especially the ones of our Reps hard at work :wink: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't want to see the ones of Ron :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

I've heard stories, David  
Some news travel fast :wink: :roll:


----------



## jock

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's to the next extended Scottish Meet [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> ....Looks like everyone had a great time - and I like the pics ---------->
> especially the ones of our Reps hard at work :wink: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to see the ones of Ron :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

To be fair to Ron, it was that blonde pole dancer who made the first move!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock 8)


----------



## slg

> To be fair to Ron, it was that blonde pole dancer who made the first move!!! Laughing Laughing Laughing












Which blonde one was the pole dancer though Jock?


----------



## jock

slg said:


> To be fair to Ron, it was that blonde pole dancer who made the first move!!! Laughing Laughing Laughing
> 
> 
> 
> Which blonde one was the pole dancer though Jock?
Click to expand...

I think that's a question for Ron to answer :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock 8)


----------



## Grauditt

Just logged on to catch up on the goss and Sarah and I are ROTFPOSL :lol: :lol:

Luv the pic of the Reps on the cosy chair :wink: :lol: 

*Oh yeah.... almost forgot - remember this guy?*










Just had to get a pic of those breeks :lol:


----------



## slg

looks like Tommy Cannon from "Cannon & Ball" - you'll remember that programme Grauditt


----------



## A3DFU

jock said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's to the next extended Scottish Meet [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> ....Looks like everyone had a great time - and I like the pics ---------->
> especially the ones of our Reps hard at work :wink: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to see the ones of Ron :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair to Ron, it was that blonde pole dancer who made the first move!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jock 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

As long as both had fun  
[while I was sweating over books/courses/books :twisted: ]


----------



## jock

A3DFU said:


> [As long as both had fun
> [while I was sweating over books/courses/books :twisted: ]


That's extremely broad minded of you, Dani. :lol: :lol:

Jock 8)


----------



## Grauditt

slg said:


> looks like Tommy Cannon from "Cannon & Ball" - you'll remember that programme Grauditt


Belter 

Cue more laughter at the Grauditts' :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

jock said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> [As long as both had fun
> [while I was sweating over books/courses/books :twisted: ]
> 
> 
> 
> That's extremely broad minded of you, Dani. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jock 8)
Click to expand...

That's me :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hev

Photo from Jock










Hev x


----------



## jock

Hev said:


> Photo from Jock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x


Yes, it's the early (sober) part of the second evening - before someone suggested port, followed by half a bottle of brandy.

Jock 8)


----------



## Buzz2k3

Grauditt said:


> Just logged on to catch up on the goss and Sarah and I are ROTFPOSL :lol: :lol:
> 
> Luv the pic of the Reps on the cosy chair :wink: :lol:
> 
> *Oh yeah.... almost forgot - remember this guy?*
> 
> HE DEFINETELY MUST HAVE GOT A RECEPTION WITH THOSE TROOS HIS AERIAL DOESNT LOOK AS THO IT WAS WORKING IS IT JUST ME OR IS MY SCREEN GOT INTERFERENCE ON IT!!
> 
> Thats worse than a FWD TTC IMHO :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to get a pic of those breeks :lol:


----------



## Grauditt

:lol: 
No need to adjust yer set, those troos were the real deal 8)


----------



## saint

It's not the trousers that are offensive!!


----------



## Grauditt

I've been staring and can't find anything wrong with this pic :?

Apart from the dodgy tache, grimace, squint and mullet of course :roll:

Actually, I had a good blether with this couple and they were really nice so stop being so offensive [smiley=klingon.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Well first attempt at posting pics - so here goes!










Big smile David - What are you playing with? :roll:










Well Hev and I thought it was funny.........










.......Not sure Ron got the joke though 










I wont tell if you don't :wink:










Just one more then it's time for bed 










Well we all got the joke Dave :?










Hooray Henry :-*










Magnificent Seven 8)










Open wide please 

Jackie x


----------



## davidg

Just one more Bacardi for me thanks [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Grauditt

Brilliant pics Jackie, that new toy certainly works well :wink:

Think DavieG has just topped yours though :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Excellent pictures [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## jusTTju

Hi Guys,

After 4 years of being a TT passenger, I'm here in my own right! Thanks to Jack-in-a-box for coming up with my Forum name and to everyone on the Scottish meet for a truly excellent weekend. Reporting for Powder Room duty.


----------



## Grauditt

Welcome to the forum at last Julie [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

What next.... Mrs Grauditt signing up :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Hello Julie and a big welcome  :-* :-* :-*



Grauditt said:


> What next.... Mrs Grauditt signing up :roll:


Or Ron?  Naaaaa, he wouldn't :roll:


----------

